# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  MangleClaw farming bot

## Kelz

Update 2.0.4
Download

Added configurable timer when you tp to the room before the boss. In case of server lag the timer needs to be high

Update 2.0.3
Download

Added two options in config.ini :
- Set the timer for the boss (waits before checking loots, it can avoid some bugs). Value in ms (8000 = 8 seconds)
- Choose between using town portal + leave (can bug sometimes with archon) or menu + 10 seconds leave (a bit longer). 1 = tp + leave, nothing = menu leave

Update 2.0.2 hotfix
Download
Fixed a little bug that made the bot stuck sometimes

Update : Bot v2.0.1
Download

Patchnote :
- Augmented the time to wait after teleportation (sometimes when the servers lags it will click before the player can move)

Update : Bot version 2.0

Archive with bot and source and readme

Patchnotes:
- No more bug if there are only blues
- Shouldnt loot unwanted items anymore
- A bit more tolerant on UI pixel detection for some who had bugs
- The bot picks up reflection xp bonus things, so you can stack a good amount of xp bonus while using it
- The bot picks up gold after killing the boss either there are loots or not

Old post :
Hi,

I made a quick bot to farm mangleclaw (the boss at act1 with the checkpoint thing)

To use it you need to :

* be in fullscreen window, 1920*1080 (yea sorry, not making other versions)
* have your player at the correct checkpoint (see this (Legfarm 2.0.3) for info)
* Have four spells that can buff your damage or whatever, and that dont make you move (the bot basically uses the four at the start)
* Be a ranged dps (didn't try this with melee, probably would be weird)
* Take the templar follower (so he can tank the boss at the top while you kill him)
* Have enough dps to kill it without risk of course (doing this in T4 with 900k dps without problems)

Then, log your character and launch the bot. It will start game, go to boss, kill him (using your right click)

It also got a .ini config file so you can choose to loot or not legs/yellows/gems

Source code
archive with .exe and config file

----------


## Emanuelxxx

Hey,

i cant DL this file.

----------


## Kelz

I dont really know how mega works, first time using. Whats the problem with the link ?

----------


## Emanuelxxx

mhh now it works fine ... ok was mb a problem whit meg

----------


## Emanuelxxx

if i click on this .exe, nothing work, he do nothing. mhh

----------


## Goldenrice

edit: nvm

Nice job

----------


## Kelz

> if i click on this .exe, nothing work, he do nothing. mhh


It doesnt write anything on the screen and uses pixel detection, so if your resolution isnt the correct one, or whatever, it may just do nothing.

To start the bot you need to be on the menu, ready to launch the game. It detects the "play" button

----------


## dj2014

Great bot, but putting Yellow=0 in the config.ini still picks up yellows. It also occasionally picks up blue because the hover is a legendary-colored background. Finally, 1 does not seem to activate. Running a wiz with familiar/energy weapon/energy armor/archon.

Help appreciated!


edit: okay, got no picking up yellows working, just made Yellow=

I should say, if there is no loot to pick up, why not have the character run to the door that way they grab gold before they quit?

----------


## Kelz

Actually, 1 activates last, that was meant for example if you have archon you put it in first spell and it's used last (letting you use the rest before)

For the blues sometimes, I let it run this night, got 6/7 legs and only two blues, so that shouldnt be much of a problem.

Running to grab gold is a good idea. I'll make a second version if/whem I have time (or anybody can improve it with the source actually)

----------


## dj2014

Fantastic, thank you so much. This is my first bot. I should say, just have it run through the door if there is no loot to pick up (that'd auto-loot the gold as we run by it to get to the door.)

Now here are a few more questions since you seem to be good at this stuff  :Big Grin:  Sometimes there's a pool of reflection. Can we grab that? And second this might be outside of your scope (I understand this is just a simple farming script) but what would you recommend for selling/dropping unwanted items?

Thanks!

finally: I read through your source (great layout!) and this DOES pick up green (set) items, correct?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Orginateur

not working for me... what am I doing wrong? 
screenshot of menu screen
imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## dj2014

> not working for me... what am I doing wrong? 
> screenshot of menu screen
> imgur: the simple image sharer


Are you in fullscreen or windowed fullscreen?

----------


## Orginateur

Fullscreen windowed, tried adjusting gamma, nothing so far...

----------


## Kelz

> Fantastic, thank you so much. This is my first bot. I should say, just have it run through the door if there is no loot to pick up (that'd auto-loot the gold as we run by it to get to the door.)
> 
> Now here are a few more questions since you seem to be good at this stuff  Sometimes there's a pool of reflection. Can we grab that? And second this might be outside of your scope (I understand this is just a simple farming script) but what would you recommend for selling/dropping unwanted items?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> finally: I read through your source (great layout!) and this DOES pick up green (set) items, correct?



Yep it does, I put it in the same option as legendaries since it's kinda the same thing.

About the pool of reflection, I was thinking of that too. If I do a next version I'll add that.

about selling, well if you take only legs you should have lots of hour until being full. If you take yellows you need to stop the bot and sell/sort manually sometimes.
I may add something to auto sell/recycle yellows once the inventory is full, if you want to get money during night, but it would be a bit long to add

----------


## Kelz

> Fullscreen windowed, tried adjusting gamma, nothing so far...


I looked at your screenshot, it's weird, the interface is more "white" than mine. font and light on buttons is yellowish on my game... I can extend the tolerance for the detection in next version though

----------


## Orginateur

got it to work, seems I needed the exact gamma. now I experience the bot attacking even after the boss' death, not looting.

----------


## Kelz

Probably the bot can't detect the loot because of the colors.

It's weird, windowed fullscreen isn't supposed to be modified by the game's gamma. Maybe you have a software or something modifying your screen colors ?

----------


## Orginateur

not as far as I know, but it's working now (at least launching) and looting 3/4 times. just wondering why sometime it doesn't loot

----------


## dj2014

I keep attacking after nothing but blues drop, so just wanted to throw that out there.

----------


## Kelz

> I keep attacking after nothing but blues drop, so just wanted to throw that out there.


Yep I realized that, it doesnt happen in higher torment so... Anyway it will be working in next version

----------


## Deidaratono

thanks for this work.

now I've 3 questions:

1: it seems to work fine, atm I didn't droppeda set legendary, so my question is if this bot also picks up set legendaries? cause the settings states only legendary and you wrote that it tracks the color, but set legendaries are green and not brown?

2: is it possible to change the waiting timer? It seems that you did it like "attack 10minutes, then log out and restart", my DH is waiting there the half of the time without doing anything.

3: is it possible to change the bot so, that it walks to the loot? I just farm him for the legi items, but it would be nice if it also picks up the gold.

----------


## cero89

Amazing bot! thank you! got 3 legendaries so far (1 necklace set item, mace and chest). it was all within 2 hours on T4 as wizard with templar follower. 

One thing I noticed tho is that when the bosses uses the pull ability, my wizard gets behind the boss and aims at the doors endlessly and then dies.

Also it would be really nice to make the bot run to the loot to pick up gold before leaving the game!

----------


## chris097

Working great so far, but how setting yellows=0 still picks up rares.

----------


## Orginateur

switch it to yellow=


The bot does pickup a lot of unwanted items by mistake tho

----------


## Concealment

Not working for me.. everytime i upload the auto it script, it just switches to D3 and nothing else. help? can someone link me their gamma settings? thanks!

----------


## TheAddMan

Thanks, great script! It works well, but just one small problem, I seem to miss many legendary items because the cursor is hovered over the blue glow of the door. Once Manglemaw is dead next to the door, the blue light affects the color of the drops and the system won't recognize it as a legendary item.

----------


## Concealment

To run the bot, Please be sure that you have it on the right resolution and it should be "Windowed (Fullscreen)". Works perfectly now, got 2 Legendaries, 1 Legendary Plans (Bow), and 5 Human Cartilage. (Bot run time 1hour 9minutes ~63 Runs so far)

Running it on Torment I, Wizard ~600k Dps w/ Archon and Buffs. No deaths so far. 

-Please make the bot move into position faster as well as engage the boss pls. thanks! well done so far, cant wait to see whats next!
-Also, Bot gets stuck if there are no Gems/Yellows/Legendaries. (typically only blues  :Frown:  ... )

----------


## 6rocko6

Hello,

The bot is nice, runs well. In 5 Hours (400 runs) i got 8 legs. Will modify it further though. For those who don't want to pick up yellow items, on the 20th line replace true with false.
Made some mods. I'm running it on T1 Hardcore with my monk.

You need to modify it a bit in order not to get stuck - replace line 123, simply comment it. - It works if you can kill him from 4 spells only or whatever you can do to not use mouse skills.

Cheers

----------


## Kelz

> 1: it seems to work fine, atm I didn't droppeda set legendary, so my question is if this bot also picks up set legendaries? cause the settings states only legendary and you wrote that it tracks the color, but set legendaries are green and not brown?


Yep, I dropped some




> 2: is it possible to change the waiting timer? It seems that you did it like "attack 10minutes, then log out and restart", my DH is waiting there the half of the time without doing anything.


Well there aren't much timers. It uses pixel detection to know when the mob is dead (if it detects a loot it stops attacking, loots and quit). There is a timer in case there is a problem/you die, that will leave the game after three minutes (which should be shorter btw, three minutes are useless but well. So, probably for some reasons the bot can't see your loots





> 3: is it possible to change the bot so, that it walks to the loot? I just farm him for the legi items, but it would be nice if it also picks up the gold.


It is in the next version that I will post soon





> switch it to yellow=


This, for desactivating a loot type, you need to put nothing next to the "=". I didn't know it myself until someone said it here.




> Not working for me.. everytime i upload the auto it script, it just switches to D3 and nothing else. help? can someone link me their gamma settings? thanks!


As someone else in this thread, the bot can't find your "play" button. Probably something with gamma, your resolution or whatever. Try to change things and see what happens. I will add increased tolerance for the menu buttons in the next version




> Thanks, great script! It works well, but just one small problem, I seem to miss many legendary items because the cursor is hovered over the blue glow of the door. Once Manglemaw is dead next to the door, the blue light affects the color of the drops and the system won't recognize it as a legendary item.


Didn't think of that, not sure it is the reason though, the blue light is supposed to be "under" the gui and not at the top. I will make the mouse move before looting in next version




> -Please make the bot move into position faster as well as engage the boss pls. thanks! well done so far, cant wait to see whats next!


Yep I put a useless 5 seconds timer before boss detection, I will delete this one.

Also I may add a "melee" mode to use that with my crusader.

----------


## Deidaratono

> Well there aren't much timers. It uses pixel detection to know when the mob is dead (if it detects a loot it stops attacking, loots and quit). There is a timer in case there is a problem/you die, that will leave the game after three minutes (which should be shorter btw, three minutes are useless but well. So, probably for some reasons the bot can't see your loots


then I've an problem.
I kill him within 30seconds, but it keeps attacking the entire time. after some time (didn't stoppe the correct time) it stops attacking and quits.

could it be possible that this issue is when I just want to loot legendaries? I don't want Yellow Items or Gems, only legendaries. 
so the problem could be that the bot can't to anything if there's no loot. when I get a legendary it works fine.

----------


## lightofdark

Nice work, the bot works really fine for me, it runs all night long (about 6-7 hours i guess) and i looted more than 10 legendary and set items.

Only one negative point, at the end i was full (due to blue items) and the bot was stuck triying to pick up a legendary. a stash/sell option would be great. Thanks for your work through.

----------


## Orginateur

> then I've an problem.
> I kill him within 30seconds, but it keeps attacking the entire time. after some time (didn't stoppe the correct time) it stops attacking and quits.
> 
> could it be possible that this issue is when I just want to loot legendaries? I don't want Yellow Items or Gems, only legendaries. 
> so the problem could be that the bot can't to anything if there's no loot. when I get a legendary it works fine.


This happened to me a lot on T3, whenever I MClaw would push/pull me before I killed him and he had time to go in my back. if seems the bot wont look for loots behind your character... (of course, I have no idea if this is really why it happens, just felt like that was the cause everytime) killing it faster removed that problem.

----------


## Deidaratono

> This happened to me a lot on T3, whenever I MClaw would push/pull me before I killed him and he had time to go in my back. if seems the bot wont look for loots behind your character... (of course, I have no idea if this is really why it happens, just felt like that was the cause everytime) killing it faster removed that problem.


that's not the issue in my case. I kill him at the spot where he spawns, he has not a single chance to move away ^^
but once I had something different: I killed him and the bot moved me to a corner and logged out. that was something strange.

----------


## Kelz

> then I've an problem.
> I kill him within 30seconds, but it keeps attacking the entire time. after some time (didn't stoppe the correct time) it stops attacking and quits.
> 
> could it be possible that this issue is when I just want to loot legendaries? I don't want Yellow Items or Gems, only legendaries. 
> so the problem could be that the bot can't to anything if there's no loot. when I get a legendary it works fine.


Did you happen to disable loot display ? (pushing alt) cause it detects the names so..

----------


## Kelz

> This happened to me a lot on T3, whenever I MClaw would push/pull me before I killed him and he had time to go in my back. if seems the bot wont look for loots behind your character... (of course, I have no idea if this is really why it happens, just felt like that was the cause everytime) killing it faster removed that problem.


Yep, you need to kill it without him moving.

Well actually in my new version it should be possible to loot even if you/he moves, but well you should avoid that. To run the thing properly it's better to kill him in a few secs.

Also, you risk dying if he can get you.

----------


## Deidaratono

> Did you happen to disable loot display ? (pushing alt) cause it detects the names so..


No it's not disabled.

----------


## Kelz

Version 2.0 of the bot online. Download here
(see first post for info)

----------


## Deidaratono

> Version 2.0 of the bot online. Download here
> (see first post for info)


wow fast update, thumbs up!
gonna try this in 3h, atm at work. Hope with the fix that it's gonna pick up the gold that my bug with attack is fixxed  :Smile: 

maybe already some improvement for version 3: is it possible that the bot will detect destroyable objects + the chest at the checkpoint? there's also the possibility for legendaries. also it would be nice if the bot detects the shrine which can spawn at the checkpoint.

----------


## Kelz

> Hope with the fix that it's gonna pick up the gold that my bug with attack is fixxed 
> 
> maybe already some improvement for version 3: is it possible that the bot will detect destroyable objects + the chest at the checkpoint? there's also the possibility for legendaries. also it would be nice if the bot detects the shrine which can spawn at the checkpoint.


Not sure it will fix your attack bug, but maybe
detecting destroyables or chests would be too hard. shrine maybe but it's a bit useless

Also, version 2.0.2 with a quick bugfix online. Please use this one.

----------


## cero89

> Version 2.0 of the bot online. Download here
> (see first post for info)


The character takes the portal and then does nothing (does not enter boss room). So I entered the boss room and the character did kill the boss, then loot the gold and then port to town and leave game (with some delay). Older version used to just leave game instantly after killing boss which is faster than porting to town then leaving the game (bot is kinda slow at leaving).

----------


## Kelz

> The character takes the portal and then does nothing (does not enter boss room). So I entered the boss room and the character did kill the boss, then loot the gold and then port to town and leave game (with some delay). Older version used to just leave game instantly after killing boss which is faster than porting to town then leaving the game (bot is kinda slow at leaving).


It's fixed in new version (check first post) there was a problem with a timer.

Also, TP + leave is faster because tp is short. It usually leaves right after. Just sometimes it waits a bit before detecting because of a weird particle thing so it is longer, but most of the time it is faster so I think it the end we win time

----------


## cero89

> It's fixed in new version (check first post) there was a problem with a timer.
> 
> Also, TP + leave is faster because tp is short. It usually leaves right after. Just sometimes it waits a bit before detecting because of a weird particle thing so it is longer, but most of the time it is faster so I think it the end we win time


yup that fixed it! thanks a lot!
One problem I noticed with the old one (not sure if still present in the new one) is when the jars by the boss portal break and drop loot, the character stops attacking and leaves the game even though the boss is still there. I have to wait and see if this also happens with this version.

----------


## Kelz

> yup that fixed it! thanks a lot!
> One problem I noticed with the old one (not sure if still present in the new one) is when the jars by the boss portal break and drop loot, the character stops attacking and leaves the game even though the boss is still there. I have to wait and see if this also happens with this version.


Yep I saw that, can't really do much about it, just avoid to break them.

Well, I added a timer of 8 seconds (should make it configurable) in which it won't quit the game so if you kill it before the timer end even those fake loots wont ruin your game


Also, side note: I'm using it on my low level wtich doctor, T3 (hellfire ring + red gem in weapon = easy high torment). It levels pretty fast without doing anything and still picking up yellow/legs loots of your level to keep your stuff up to date.

----------


## cero89

Hey man, is there anyone to make this leave game and not port to town? I am having trouble with my archon expiring right as the port cast is about to end and that cancels the cast and the bot just stands there.

Thank you again for your effort  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kelz

> Hey man, is there anyone to make this leave game and not port to town? I am having trouble with my archon expiring right as the port cast is about to end and that cancels the cast and the bot just stands there.
> 
> Thank you again for your effort


Oh I had this bug, I didn't understand what happened and it stopped happening after a while. Well I'll go back to the old manually leave in next version then, probably safer.

----------


## cero89

> Oh I had this bug, I didn't understand what happened and it stopped happening after a while. Well I'll go back to the old manually leave in next version then, probably safer.


It is blizzard's bug not yours because even if you try to port on ur own, the port cancels if your archon happened to end at the same time. (not sure if other class buffs are the same)

----------


## Kelz

Added a new version which lets you choose between the two modes to avoid that bug

----------


## dj2014

Hey man, thanks for the fast update.

Just installed it. After I take the port the mouse moves over the crypt door then nothing. If I click it manually the script continues, otherwise nothing.

Please advise.


edit: sorry, I can't read. Got 2.0.2.


edit2: How do I pick the mode to not teleport? I don't mind the wait, honestly. I think not teleporting is a bit faster, honestly due to load times.

edit3: lol, you're too fast man. All my upvotes.

----------


## dj2014

Hahaha just got 3 legs in a row. Thanks a lot man!

----------


## dmxcom

Very great Work so far ! thx thx thx

One thing - can u please Add to Open the Chest after Teleport ? The Chest is 70% there all the Time. So its wasted - esp. if im doing this Farm manually - ill get a huge amount of legs from that Chest.

----------


## chlouzada

Here is what im using in my DH, i'm able to do this in T6 with 2m DPS and +45% fire dmg
Alt+A to start, Alt+S stop, Alt+D quit
https://mega.co.nz/#!fAZDSCSb!cmqnOO...RkPXbsYbooHf6g

Do not let any yellow item that u use in your inventory since it salvage everything

----------


## chris097

Just got latest update. When i run the exe, it doesn't switch to the game window anymore. The bot is running since it i can see it in task manager but it does not appear in the windows tray anymore. Any idea how to fix? It was working fine last night. I am on the correct resolution with windowed fullscreen. Thanks

nvm fixed

----------


## dzucco

It still only work with 1920x1080? If so, any tip to convert the values so it work on my shit resolution (monitor broke, playing on awkward resolution television)?

----------


## antiron

Great program you have made here. Works good, except for one thing, on my wizard the boss tends to die too close to the door, so sometimes it doesnt recognize the legendary with the blue shiny light i guess? Just wondering where the best place to kill him at is. Since if he gets to close to me he tends to sometimes vortex me so i die. Thanks for the program mate keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## Illudria

Is it possible to minimize the game while it farms?

Edit:
Just realised that it is not. Works PERFECTLY, though. Thanks so much!

----------


## StarForge

First of all, thanks for this amazing bot!

Everything works perfectly except when I reached this area (shown in the picture).

I can see the visual of the mouse clicking but my character don't move towards the blue glow area.

It could be because of the server lags that the bot "click" too fast for my side to register the movement.

Perhaps you could *make the bot click a few more times* so my character will definitely register the click and move toward the blue area.

I know it is not my gamma settings that caused this problem because sometimes my character will register the click and move but it works like 1/3 times.

Hope you could fix the problem. Thanks!

----------


## Kelz

> It still only work with 1920x1080? If so, any tip to convert the values so it work on my shit resolution (monitor broke, playing on awkward resolution television)?


Well you'd need to replace the color/position values by yourself. You could also try multiplying everything (ie if you have a resolution of 1280 * 720, 1280 / 1920 -> Multiply by 0,666 for X. But this could mess the colors.
I did that once to make a bot multi resolution compatible, it worked ok, so...

Otherwise, you need to use the autoit window info tool and retake the color values and positions by yourself. The code is commented so it's doable, just boring.




> It could be because of the server lags that the bot "click" too fast for my side to register the movement.


Yep, it's because of server lags. I put a delay of 1.5 scds after tp, but it might still block the player sometimes and it's a big problem. I could extend timers but it means making every run longer, and in case of a very big server lag it wouldn't work...

Edit: New version with configurable timer

----------


## flowie

I modded this for barbarian. Frenzy + CoTA + EQ + WotB. 1366x768. Works fine. Credits to Kelz. PM for this.

----------


## kirss1993

amazing bot, but it doesn picks up the green set, hope you can fix and make better =]

----------


## Orginateur

it does pick up green set

----------


## chris097

Am I able to make changes to the not by modifying the au3 file in notepad? I tried changing the position of one of the mouse moves but it didn't change in the bot. thanks

----------


## deejayfowler

any1 taken a ban yet using this ?

----------


## flowie

> any1 taken a ban yet using this ?


It's almost impossible to get banned for AutoIt.

----------


## deejayfowler

> It's almost impossible to get banned for AutoIt.



ahh fair enough not got round to trying it so was unsure on what process it used etc thanks for clearing up  :Smile:

----------


## Snitzel29

> Am I able to make changes to the not by modifying the au3 file in notepad? I tried changing the position of one of the mouse moves but it didn't change in the bot. thanks


You would have to compile the .au3 file in order to see the changes you've implemented. AutoIt is free though

----------


## jjj7

hi could anyone post a smaller resolution for barb thanks

----------


## critical88

need a smaller resolution for crusader please thanks!

----------


## Kelz

> need a smaller resolution for crusader please thanks!


Someone did it in the previous page




> Am I able to make changes to the not by modifying the au3 file in notepad? I tried changing the position of one of the mouse moves but it didn't change in the bot. thanks


If you install autoit 3 (google the website and download it) you will have a menu option when right clicking on the .au3 "run script" to launch directly from the source that you modified. The .exe doesn't modify itself unless you compile it

----------


## kirss1993

> Someone did it in the previous page
> 
> 
> 
> If you install autoit 3 (google the website and download it) you will have a menu option when right clicking on the .au3 "run script" to launch directly from the source that you modified. The .exe doesn't modify itself unless you compile it


i can program alittle, i think i can fix the doesn pick up set item problem.

----------


## critical88

cool thanks, but cant seem to find the file  :Frown: 




> Someone did it in the previous page
> 
> 
> 
> If you install autoit 3 (google the website and download it) you will have a menu option when right clicking on the .au3 "run script" to launch directly from the source that you modified. The .exe doesn't modify itself unless you compile it

----------


## deejayfowler

> I modded this for barbarian. Frenzy + CoTA + EQ + WotB. 1366x768. Works fine. Credits to Kelz. PM for this.


any chance u could send me that ?? 

or does any1 have a edit what would work on a 1680-1050 or anything lower whats not 16:9

----------


## kazoooka

Picking up greens would indeed be *GREAT*! +rep because i used it over the night and it got me about 6 legs... Thanks for your contribution!

----------


## theweedcloud

im in the right resolution, in fullscreen windowed but when i run the bot nothing happens. it wont let me change the gamma since i'm in windowed mode, any tips on how to make it run?

----------


## Pathwriter

> im in the right resolution, in fullscreen windowed but when i run the bot nothing happens. it wont let me change the gamma since i'm in windowed mode, any tips on how to make it run?


Same boat as you, correct resolution, fullscreen windowed. Does nothing at all when I ran it. Cant change gamma of game because it is disabled for fullscreen windowed mode. I change my computers gamma a step at a time and it never worked.

If I personally move my mouse to the resume game button myself it will take over and start a game, but then it just stands there and does nothing once I am inside.

* be in fullscreen window, 1920*1080 CHECK
* have your player at the correct checkpoint CHECK
* Have four spells that can buff your damage or whatever, and that dont make you move CHECK
* Be a ranged dps CHECK
* Take the templar follower CHECK
* Have enough dps to kill it without risk of course CHECK
Then, log your character and launch the bot. It will start game, go to boss, kill him (using your right click) NOPE DOES NOTHING WHEN I RUN IT

----------


## deejayfowler

> Same boat as you, correct resolution, fullscreen windowed. Does nothing at all when I ran it. Cant change gamma of game because it is disabled for fullscreen windowed mode. I change my computers gamma a step at a time and it never worked.
> 
> If I personally move my mouse to the resume game button myself it will take over and start a game, but then it just stands there and does nothing once I am inside.
> 
> * be in fullscreen window, 1920*1080 CHECK
> * have your player at the correct checkpoint CHECK
> * Have four spells that can buff your damage or whatever, and that dont make you move CHECK
> * Be a ranged dps CHECK
> * Take the templar follower CHECK
> ...



just to make sure run as admin and dont run it untill u are on the menu were it says resume game

----------


## Volcomstone725

Has any1 been able to fix the issue with not picking up the set items? id suck you off all homo!

----------


## TriNeaX

> any chance u could send me that ?? 
> 
> or does any1 have a edit what would work on a 1680-1050 or anything lower whats not 16:9


This yea, since I'm a complete tool when it comes to programming.
Hey, if anyone does it I shall reward you with artsy stuffs !

----------


## deejayfowler

> Has any1 been able to fix the issue with not picking up the set items? id suck you off all homo!


i assume he needs to add another pixel search for greens

----------


## theweedcloud

tried running as admin... didnt work. made sure to run the bot only when i was at the resume screen... didnt work. any suggestions? do i need any other programs or anything?

----------


## deejayfowler

> tried running as admin... didnt work. made sure to run the bot only when i was at the resume screen... didnt work. any suggestions? do i need any other programs or anything?


cant really thing apart from obvious stuff like make sure its in windowed mode etc but u already tried them and run it at 1920x1080 16:9 cant think of whats stopping it

----------


## theweedcloud

its weird, if i have it running it will randomly take over my mouse at times but for the most part it doesnt do anything... could that be a gamma issue?

----------


## Orginateur

as stated earlier by others, there is no gamma in Windowed Fullscreen mode. if you don't have gamma correction inside your graphic driver, look for another problem

----------


## dj2014

> Has any1 been able to fix the issue with not picking up the set items? id suck you off all homo!


I've picked up 3 set items with this. How does it not work?

----------


## Orginateur

it works perfectly. at least for set items

----------


## LPdikobraz

Ty worsk fine except it bugs out sometimes on looting when your cursor ends on item after boss dies..and just keeps attackin....but anyway i wanted to ask how to make it work on 1600x900 res i read multiply sumthin with sumthin but i dont understand it at all what where so if anyone would be nice to make 1600x900 or basic 800x600 or to explain me how to config it i would be rly happy.

----------


## Volcomstone725

> I've picked up 3 set items with this. How does it not work?


Hrm thats odd i watched it skip 3 green items last night while making sure i had everything set up right. must be something on my end? Thanks for the reply that its working for you.

----------


## bobx360

would love a 1680x1050 version. i tried multiplying all the coords by 0.875 for x and 0.97 for y but it seems to not work. maybe cuz its 16:10 and not 16:9?. 16:9 has a wider fov it seems

----------


## peer1ess

I edited it to run on 1680x1050, has been workin well for me so far.
https://mega.co.nz/#!TlAhyKAY!agl605...iu-2dTSBdAWDK4
Edit: source http://pastebin.com/rcYKi3S2
added a mouseclick when teleporting back to town, cancels out archon before casting teleport.

----------


## omenator666

> I edited it to run on 1680x1050, has been workin well for me so far.
> https://mega.co.nz/#!TlAhyKAY!agl605...iu-2dTSBdAWDK4


Cheers mate, could you post the source? I think I can add some additions to it by making it more customisable.

----------


## dmxcom

Can someone pleassssse add the function to open the Chest after the Teleport. Wi skip so many Legs this way - its insane. If it is possible to add the Shrine - why not the Chest ?
I gonna give +Rep and Corecoins for this pleassse someone do it  :Frown: ((

----------


## billxt

it works so great i use it since u released... so many legs omg, thanks very much for your work

is there any way to make it check for dc-s? like before every pixelsearch thing: if cant find pixel for 1min check for dc sign?

----------


## wasssaaa

This bot looks great, can someone be so kind of making this for 1360x768 or 1280x768 so we all can have fun, or maybe point to some tutorial to be able to do this. Thanks either way.

----------


## deejayfowler

> it works so great i use it since u released... so many legs omg, thanks very much for your work
> 
> is there any way to make it check for dc-s? like before every pixelsearch thing: if cant find pixel for 1min check for dc sign?



yh the dc thing hits me every so often well its just a good old diablo 3 issue wish i was decent with auto it would love the feature to check for errors

----------


## Illudria

The bot it is near to perfection, the only thing that should be added is checking for disconnects thingy, if it'd be added it would be, in fact, a perfection.

----------


## advanmugen

Any kind souls can make and share resolution 1366x768 for this bots? thank you

----------


## shockcircuit

> The bot it is near to perfection, the only thing that should be added is checking for disconnects thingy, if it'd be added it would be, in fact, a perfection.


DC check would be awesome as well as chest opening in room before boss. Love the scrip great work!!!

----------


## Hotz2

Greetings, I am new to the forum and I have some doubts 

1 - I know I've been very discussing this point, but it's tricky to read every argument, someone who is more up to date as it could answer me if it is possible to take banned even running this bot a little time a day? for example 6h/day? If not, even if I get reported by someone? 

2 - MangleClaw was not nerfado? remains as good as before to farm it? 

Thank you! sorry for my bad english

----------


## deathbymygun

Hey, 

it gets me past menu screen but then does nothing..

----------


## shockcircuit

> Hey, 
> 
> it gets me past menu screen but then does nothing..


Make sure your computer and game resolution is set to 1920x1080. I had that issue at first when my game was proper resolution but my computer resolution was higher. I had to set both to match. Hope that helps you cause the script is great.

----------


## deathbymygun

too bad :/ i've got 1680x1050 ;_;

----------


## deejayfowler

> too bad :/ i've got 1680x1050 ;_;


few posts up or page b4 has version for your res and to the guy talking about bans i cant imagine it ever happening unless ya friends report u since its auto it

----------


## deathbymygun

well this version also doesnt work for me, goes past menu and then stops

----------


## bobx360

there is a 1680x1050 version posted earlier that works great. 

would it be possible to send key presses to minimized diablo using contrlclick and keysend? not too sure how pixelsearch works.

----------


## deathbymygun

but 1680x1050 version doesnt work for me <.< (even though i have 1680x1050 monitor)

----------


## dj2014

Alright the bot is still workiing well, but I'm missing about 10% of the drops.

I have not picked up three Wailing Hosts now, and that's a little frustrating  :Frown:

----------


## deejayfowler

> but 1680x1050 version doesnt work for me <.< (even though i have 1680x1050 monitor)


thats a problem your end follow the steps provided make sure its fullscreen windowed run as admin run at the exact resolution as the auto it file

----------


## billxt

few observations:
- if you kill mangle in the entrance (too much dps) pixelsearch may skip some loot 
make sure to check on the bot for a while: i killed him 6 times, went to sleep , when i woke up my toon had 0 dura ->> turned out he pulled me in and killed me every now and then.
- now im doing t4 with buffed 1.5M (timewarp-AS, magic weapon, familiar, energy armor-5%crit, /archon right click, unweavering will, audacity, glass cannon, elemental exp)( +30%arcane damage)
changed the script so i can make 1 more buff:
Send("2")
Sleep(200)
Send("3")
Sleep(200)
Send("4")
Sleep(200)
Send("1")
sleep(200)
MouseMove(1150, 137)
MouseDown("right")

and its perfectly balanced to kill him halfway from the entrance.

----------


## deejayfowler

> few observations:
> - if you kill mangle in the entrance (too much dps) pixelsearch may skip some loot 
> make sure to check on the bot for a while: i killed him 6 times, went to sleep , when i woke up my toon had 0 dura ->> turned out he pulled me in and killed me every now and then.
> - now im doing t4 with buffed 1.5M (timewarp-AS, magic weapon, familiar, energy armor-5%crit, /archon right click, unweavering will, audacity, glass cannon, elemental exp)( +30%arcane damage)
> changed the script so i can make 1 more buff:
> Send("2")
> Sleep(200)
> Send("3")
> Sleep(200)
> ...


only issue i get is blizzard dcs  :Frown:  my witch doctor farms him on t6 takes around 8 seconds a kill

----------


## incuz

Hey Guys,

First of all a big shoutout to Kelz, great script you built there! Running it more than playing myself atm it's so fun to watch  :Big Grin: 

Got a request and a problem though:
Running a wiz with 2,8M DPS +30% elite dmg +35% arcane dmg doing T6.

First of all, as others have stated, would it be possible for the script to loot the chest in lvl2? Gives me lotsa legs when I actually do one manual from time to time!
I tried to compile a modified script to scan for the color code of the outer rim of the chest, but can't get it to work reliably, so I guess a coordinate click would be necessary.
Just cant get my head around the numbers describing the x and y axis, is there a manual how to identify specific coords?

Secondly.. since yesterday, my bot just stops in menu after a random amount of runs w/o any specific reason. Tried to actually watch it so long until it occurs, but I wasn't successful yet
Anyone else got that? True, I get the "You have been disconnected..." box from time to time, and if it happens at night that sucks (please implement a check for that aswell  :Big Grin:  <3), but it sometimes even stops without that.
Tried compiling it to x64 and x86 for compatibility reasons, but happens both ways

BR and keep up the great work, much appreciated!

----------


## jjj7

anoyone got lower res support for laptops plz

----------


## Duffy201

Works great so far, had to change the wait timer from60sec to abit lower than half since my dmg is so high it dies fast and that 60 second down time is just dreadful. Would be great with adding an option to open chests. Few issues i guess is that it sometimes misses picking up gems?

----------


## aabdbbs

> Few issues i guess is that it sometimes misses picking up gems?


It also very rarely misses some legendaries. I noticed this as I let the bot farm while I stuided for the last 10 hours. It missed a handful of legendaries not bothering to pick them up before tp'ing, though I was lucky enough to notice early enough to pick them up. Other than this, the chests and not reviving after dying the bot works wonderfully. I can't thank the OP enough as it let me farm while studying for my midterms.

----------


## Princeofsands

This works pretty well. My character did not pick up a set plan, but did pick up a set item. I do find a blue or yellow in my inventory and am wondering if the bot misclicked that item instead of a legend. On occasion the character will not navigate through a blue portal and the session will eventually expire. 

Good, but requires baby sitting.

----------


## Orginateur

Mangleclaw was hotfixed it seems

----------


## Snitzel29

> Mangleclaw was hotfixed it seems


Can anyone else verify? How has it been hotfixed? Are you wearing firewalkers?

Also, for the love of god, it's MANGLEMAW

----------


## Duffy201

> Mangleclaw was hotfixed it seems


Um no its not, still going strong and just got a legendary belt 2 min ago

----------


## billxt

isn't it a " too many connection" error?
I've seen some other d3 script with rest timer after X runs, ( maybe just to prevent suspicious activity?)

----------


## Orginateur

Am I the only one that cannot easily farm him anymore? Manglemaw doesn't spawn anymore at checkpoint

Sorry about that false hotfix warning. I stupidly killed picked up the item at the end and it does stop you from farming manglemaw anymore

----------


## Illudria

It works pretty good. The only thing is that sometimes when you kill him too fast and an item drops just next to the entrance, the pixel search couldn't get it correct so it SOMETIMES doesn't pick the item.

----------


## Emanuelxxx

Hey i test it again and still not work. I use the res from 1920x1080 un full-window and start the .exe, but dont work. I use Win 8.1 mb is not work? I open whit admin , not work. I use more time and see all in my Task Manager . What i do wrong.


Hey now it works. was my fault .

----------


## theweedcloud

Changing the resolution on my monitor to match the game resolution worked like a charm! legendaries here i come. MAD THANKS TO YOU

----------


## Princeofsands

I suggest that anyone who is killing manglemaw too fast to up their torment level. If you are playing torment 6, then sacrifice part of your build for a magic find item.

----------


## Pathwriter

Ok it works now. I am not sure why but whatever.

1920*1080 is my default resolution and everything was correct, but it didn't work at all. For some reason I decided to change my computers resolution to 1680*1050 and use the other version someone posted that they edited. This version works perfectly for me, don't think it is picking up set items though.

----------


## dj2014

Yo Kelz I have a suggestion.

After the first click up to loot gold do another loot search. The blue glow from the door will no longer be obscuring items after the character moves up into the door area.

Just a thought.

Another idea might be to make it so that the loot search doesn't execute until the character moves up, because the mouse is hovering over the door causing the door glow bloom in the first place.

----------


## Marvin01

can you make a quick fix for this? sometimes my loading screen stuck maybe connection issues, then i got this message and the bot stop working. this happens very often..

https://i.imgur.com/4r8Oysr.jpg

----------


## syypher

For some reason my bot just keeps attacking after he's dead. I have the timer to wait for 5000ms. It kills the mangeclaw in about 2s on T1. Then it just keeps attack over and over and over even after the boss is dead. Don't know what's going on. I followed all the steps.

Help please

P.S. I'm a DH

----------


## Emanuelxxx

Hey Kelz,

mb u can use more feature in this bot? If he use the protal in town, than behind is sometime a chest and a shrine. Mb u can so configurate he use this ?

Gruss

----------


## dmxcom

> Hey Kelz,
> 
> mb u can use more feature in this bot? If he use the protal in town, than behind is sometime a chest and a shrine. Mb u can so configurate he use this ?
> 
> Gruss


im already requested this - need hard  :Frown:

----------


## billxt

i hope this caused the problem not looting legs, see the box of pixelsearch isnt wide enough.
in the scipt:
; Window to scan for loots
$lootX = 450
$lootY = 15 ---->>>>> this was 150 ( the top region of the screen wasnt scanned)
$endLootX = 1600
$endLootY = 820

----------


## billxt

Stone vault looter:
mangx123 - Pastebin.com

It's the script made by Kelz
only thing i did is few lines to loot that stone vault before the boss.

+ in my previous comment the x value for pixelsearch was wrong ( tried to loot legendary from chat ^^ ) corrected: $lootX = 533
+ in this modified script the skill shortcuts are a bit different : 4 , 3 , 2 , 1 then rightclickdown.
+ stone vault loot is limited to leg and set item : no rare, gem, gold

----------


## dmxcom

> Stone vault looter:
> mangx123 - Pastebin.com
> 
> It's the script made by Kelz
> only thing i did is few lines to loot that stone vault before the boss.
> 
> + in my previous comment the x value for pixelsearch was wrong ( tried to loot legendary from chat ^^ ) corrected: $lootX = 533
> + in this modified script the skill shortcuts are a bit different : 4 , 3 , 2 , 1 then rightclickdown.
> + stone vault loot is limited to leg and set item : no rare, gem, gold


thx ! all i ever wanted ! +rep for you good sir

----------


## incuz

ill try it asap and report back billxt  :Big Grin:  sounds wonderful

----------


## Illudria

billxt, this doesn't seem to work.

----------


## Duffy201

Billxt, it does work for me however if its found an item in the chest it runs abit behind the chest and gets stuck because it cant go click the portal.

----------


## incuz

tryd it, opens the chest just fine! 
@Duffy - havent found a leg in the chest yet in the 3 runs test, will report back if i get the same prob
i personally just added another rightclick to the prebuff for ias timebubble, but thats preference i guess

----------


## billxt

i couldn't find any legs in the chest yet, so i threw some from my inventory to test it, worked just fine
- even stood behind the vault checking if i get stuck but was no error for me :s
- its quite tricky to make the toon move to the door after going to a random position to loot, that's why i put 2 pixelchecks for the entrance 1 left and right, maybe i should add one middle ^^

----------


## theweedcloud

wanted to come and say that i was able to run this for 16 hours straight with no issues other than i saw it not pick up a set item one time. i just happened to look over and see it so i got lucky, but i also did not get a single green item in 16 hours while i got 18 legendarys on t3. unsure if thats RNG or if it was continuing to skip them. ill report back later

----------


## bowbowbow

Still trying to find a workaround for the network errors. Been trying to add random "send("{Space}") commands after everything so that itll skip the network issue when it pops up, however it will be stuck on the load screen since it'll be looking for the next step. Anyone have any functions or better way to fix network issue and restart run? Thanks

----------


## darthc0la

can someone give me a tutorial on how to mess with the resolution of the bot? my laptop cant run 1920 x 1080  :Frown:

----------


## Marvin01

> can you make a quick fix for this? sometimes my loading screen stuck maybe connection issues, then i got this message and the bot stop working. this happens very often..
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/4r8Oysr.jpg


Someone please fix this

----------


## bloodymaze

CMC PSWTool.Win32.NetPass!O 20140404
TheHacker Trojan/Cosmu.bizd 20140404
TrendMicro-HouseCall TROJ_GEN.F47V0403 20140404
VIPRE Trojan.Win32.Generic!BT 20140404


Concerns? -- Virustotal found these in there.

----------


## Illudria

I don't believe that. I have scanned this with my ESET, everything is perfectly fine. Also the bot itself it near perfect.

----------


## Snitzel29

Yeah I dunno, he does include the source code (which i've looked at) and I didnt see anything funky going on.

----------


## Xosmos

Updated the official version from Kelz:

*Added support for ALL Resolutions
*Now farms chest, uses same loot rules as Manglemaw
*Added Tooltips with Run Counter
*Added Pause/Exit Buttons (Home/End)
*Added colorThreshold to config.ini for those who have problems picking up loot...increase to 1 or 2 if you're having problems, default is 0
*Added a second loot check for Legs/Sets after looting gold (sometimes misses loot if he dies too close to door)
*General Optimizations
*Source is included...build it for yourself if you don't trust the .exe file

NOTE: Uses 1-2-3 for Buffs and 4 for Archon (original uses 2-3-4 for Buffs and 1 for Archon)

DOWNLOAD:
http://www.filedropper.com/manglemaw204allresolutions

ISSUES:
*Does not currently include error checking (DC, death,etc.)
*Sometimes picks up blues, lower latency is better here because it should click before the item drops
*Sometimes doesn't pick up loot if Manglemaw dies too close to the door (the hue from the door changes the color, so it doesn't find it when doing Pixelsearch)
*Some clicks may not work on low resolutions because the elements or desired click location may not be showing up on the screen, please report any such issues
*Doesn't loot the chest if there is a Pool of Reflection

----------


## bloodymaze

> I don't believe that. I have scanned this with my ESET, everything is perfectly fine. Also the bot itself it near perfect.


Okay -- I just had it scanned on virustotal which uses a lot of different virus scanners - thought I would question it - since I am no virus expert, but I find the tool reliable to question things like this y'know?

Edit: To clarify - I just wanted to be sure that it was legit -- I am not here to troll or offend anyone -- I am new and I want to make sure this is legit is all :P

----------


## darthc0la

> Updated the official version from Kelz:
> 
> *Added support for ALL Resolutions
> *Now farms chest, uses same loot rules as Manglemaw
> *Added Tooltips with Run Counter
> *Added Pause/Exit Buttons (Home/End)
> *Added colorThreshold to config.ini for those who have problems picking up loot...increase to 1 or 2 if you're having problems, default is 0
> *Added a second loot check for Legs/Sets after looting gold (sometimes misses loot if he dies too close to door)
> *General Optimizations
> ...




SHA256:	04d59d3a7143248da53112fe92b6e02f0b89e2b4e61ad7e56e75fcb4526002e7
File name:	Manglemaw_2.0.4_All_Resolutions.rar
Detection ratio: 1 / 51
Analysis date: 2014-04-04 19:01:05 UTC ( 0 minutes ago ) 
0 0
Analysis
Additional information
Comments 0
Votes
Antivirus Result Update
*Jiangmin Trojan/Agent.kfiu 20140404*
AVG 20140404
Ad-Aware 20140404
AegisLab 20140404
Agnitum 20140404
AhnLab-V3 20140404
AntiVir 20140404
Antiy-AVL 20140404
Avast 20140404
Baidu-International 20140404
BitDefender 20140404
Bkav 20140404
ByteHero 20140404
CAT-QuickHeal 20140404
CMC 20140404
ClamAV 20140404
Commtouch 20140404
Comodo 20140404
DrWeb 20140404
ESET-NOD32 20140404
Emsisoft 20140404
F-Prot 20140404
F-Secure 20140404
Fortinet 20140404
GData 20140404
Ikarus 20140404
K7AntiVirus 20140404
K7GW 20140404
Kaspersky 20140404
Kingsoft 20140404
Malwarebytes 20140404
McAfee 20140404
McAfee-GW-Edition 20140404
MicroWorld-eScan 20140404
Microsoft 20140404
NANO-Antivirus 20140404
Norman 20140404
Panda 20140404
Qihoo-360 20140404
Rising 20140404
SUPERAntiSpyware 20140404
Sophos 20140404
Symantec 20140404
TheHacker 20140404
TotalDefense 20140404
TrendMicro 20140404
TrendMicro-HouseCall 20140404
VBA32 20140404
VIPRE 20140404
ViRobot 20140404
nProtect 20140404

----------


## Snitzel29

He also included the source with his, I don't see anything odd.

----------


## dj2014

> Updated the official version from Kelz:
> 
> *Added support for ALL Resolutions
> *Now farms chest, uses same loot rules as Manglemaw
> *Added Tooltips with Run Counter
> *Added Pause/Exit Buttons (Home/End)
> *Added colorThreshold to config.ini for those who have problems picking up loot...increase to 1 or 2 if you're having problems, default is 0
> *Added a second loot check for Legs/Sets after looting gold (sometimes misses loot if he dies too close to door)
> *General Optimizations
> ...


This bot does not activate the abilities the same way as the other one and therefore kills Maw a lot slower. Can you please revert it to the old one because that let me throw down an additional Hydra at the door for more killing power.

It went: 2> Energy weapon / 3> Sparkflint / 4> Time Warp / Right Click > Hydra / 1> Archon / Right click spam

----------


## Crapling

> This bot does not activate the abilities the same way as the other one and therefore kills Maw a lot slower. Can you please revert it to the old one because that let me throw down an additional Hydra at the door for more killing power.
> 
> It went: 2> Energy weapon / 3> Force Armor / 4> Time Warp / Right Click > Hydra / 1> Archon / Right click spam



You can probably edit it yourself by getting the script editor, finding the spot where it activates your abilities. In the original source, there is a FightBoss function that has the keys pressed in a certain order. The variable for those was I think, Send("1"). Just find that and you can edit it and make it buff however you want.

----------


## dj2014

> You can probably edit it yourself by getting the script editor, finding the spot where it activates your abilities. In the original source, there is a FightBoss function that has the keys pressed in a certain order. The variable for those was I think, Send("1"). Just find that and you can edit it and make it buff however you want.


Nice, I'll look into that. But there is one thing I did notice that I can't fix -- if there is a chest and a pool of reflection it opts for the pool and skips the reflection. Wouldn't an "If pool, click here for loot instead" work?

----------


## Crapling

I tried to edit that myself, having a pool and chest function, but I couldn't get it to work properly.  :Frown:  Good luck though! I am using the 1680x1050 code by the way.

----------


## Xosmos

Just swap skills 1 & 4, I don't see why it would work any differently. Otherwise, just change lines 187-195 in the source to reflect the skill order you want and recompile using Aut2Exe (included in the AutoIt download).

I didn't have it do both the pool and the chest because the original code used Pixelsearch for finding the door, while I was using a fixed position. Now that I am having problems with finding the door after a Pool of Reflection on lower resolutions, I may change everything to be consistent through fixed position clicks. Next update I'll do this.

Also worth mentioning: The values in this script are normalized for 1920x1080, meaning you should use that resolution when making changes to the script and these changes are converted to the resolution it finds when the script is run. If you can't change your resolution to 1080P, then convert your click positions by multiplying the X/Y positions by the ratio of 1080P/your resolution, or just remove the ratio conversion and use your native click positions.

----------


## dj2014

Yes swapping 1 and 4 worked and I still drop Hydra with right click. Thanks man!

Soloing Torment 3 on HC so no margin for error  :Smile:

----------


## bloodymaze

Teleport home does not work for me... Any troubleshooting?

----------


## incuz

^ read original Updates



> Choose between using town portal + leave (can bug sometimes with archon) or menu + 10 seconds leave (a bit longer). 1 = tp + leave, nothing = menu leave

----------


## incuz

btw, after 8 hours test i can say that it doesnt get stuck at chest from legs for me
the only thing that happens is that if there are skeletons close by and you aggro them, your char just gets absolutly obliterated on T6  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marvin01

> can you make a quick fix for this? sometimes my loading screen stuck maybe connection issues, then i got this message and the bot stop working. this happens very often..
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/4r8Oysr.jpg


This please

----------


## Emanuelxxx

i test it and after 2h i lose the connection to server why?

----------


## bowbowbow

Probably because of the network error message, which a lot of people are having issues with.

----------


## GodzZz

Tested it now for 8+ hours, and it worked pretty good. No error, didn't stuck. 

Great work!!

----------


## billxt

best runs so far, great job ^^ 
127 runs 1 set, 6 legs
but after the 127th it stuck in the chest room -> went afk-> dc :s
is there a way you can extend the " if TimerDiff($start) > 70000 Then " check to this room ?

----------


## darthc0la

everytime there's a chest + shrine, it makes the clicking go off. it completely misses the portal causing the tune to be stuck right on the portal. any solution to this?

----------


## pl4tin3

can I get ban for using this AutoIt script? or is it not detected just like darkD3?

----------


## cero89

anyone stopped getting legendaries from this? farmed him a lot over the past few days and got tons of legendaries and set items, I set up a bot that ran for about 5 hours and got 0 legendaries. Not sure if my rng sucked or if blizzard did something. Gonna farm overnight and see how it goes.

----------


## Kaboomadin

Alot less legendaries than before i noticed. And the script somebody else made on this topic always gets stuck on the chest and goes afk then dcs.

----------


## akaDnice

Great work, loving this.

----------


## billxt

got stuck in chest room again...

mangi3timer - Pastebin.com

this is a temporary solution ( i hope) 

Kelz&Xosmos script, big thanks for them again

changes: added timer for boss rooms candle search -> after 2 mins in the chest room bot restarts
Func StartBoss()
ToolTip("Run " & $runcount & ": Entering Boss Room...", 0, 0)
Sleep(1500)
$found = False
while not $found
; Looks for candles in the top left corner
$coord = PixelSearch(Round(135 * $x_ratio), Round(572 * $y_ratio), Round(135 * $x_ratio), Round(572 * $y_ratio), 0x6D6236, 30)
If Not @error Then
$found = True
Sleep(500)
; Go at the bottom of the room
MouseClick("left", Round(777 * $x_ratio), Round(957 * $y_ratio), 2, 20)
Else
sleep(10)
EndIf
* if TimerDiff($start) > 70000 Then
ToolTip("Run " & $runcount & ": PARA...", 0, 0)
menuleave2()* ----> change 70000 (70 seconds) if your run takes more time.

EndIf
WEnd
BeatBoss()
EndFunc


also reduced pixelsearch sensitivity on resume button ! ( was on value 20 --> found button out of nowhere)

Works only if you choose normal exit ( not the tp+leave)

Lets hope this eliminates at least some afk-dc-s

----------


## mkcpanda

i think manglemaw is fixed now. 250+ runs and only 2 legendaries

----------


## dmxcom

> i think manglemaw is fixed now. 250+ runs and only 2 legendaries


same here. a lot of dc´s also.

----------


## Kaboomadin

Yeah Manglemaw is no longer viable, dont get any useful things. Havent seen a set item in 24 hours.

----------


## shockcircuit

Think its just bad RNG. I had 5 legs all day yesterday but today I had 4 legs in my first 6 runs.

Has anyone tested the new exit if stuck in chest room feature? I tried it out by just manually moving my toon to a different position. After the timer sees im stuck it exits fine and restarts the loop but once I get done killing the boss it seems to mess up everytime. It will loot items, then move the position to loot gold and exits as it should however the Tooltip stays stuck on Looting Gold and doesnt change to looking for resume button. After so many seconds it then goes to the PARA tooltip which thinks im stuck in chest room. This causes the Credits screen to be brought up and i get stuck in there.

Anyone else experience this? I have tried multiple times with the same result. Bot runs fine until it triggers the PARA tooltip then the following run breaks it.

----------


## billxt

> Think its just bad RNG. I had 5 legs all day yesterday but today I had 4 legs in my first 6 runs.
> 
> Has anyone tested the new exit if stuck in chest room feature? I tried it out by just manually moving my toon to a different position. After the timer sees im stuck it exits fine and restarts the loop but once I get done killing the boss it seems to mess up everytime. It will loot items, then move the position to loot gold and exits as it should however the Tooltip stays stuck on Looting Gold and doesnt change to looking for resume button. After so many seconds it then goes to the PARA tooltip which thinks im stuck in chest room. This causes the Credits screen to be brought up and i get stuck in there.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? I have tried multiple times with the same result. Bot runs fine until it triggers the PARA tooltip then the following run breaks it.




you are right: there are 2 timers in the script:
1. after boss is killed 70 seconds,
2. chest room

what happens: timer starts with bot , stuck at chest --> 70 seconds pass --- > makes the bot NOT reset but start from beginning ---> boss timer comes up way over 70 seconds

any solutions?

----------


## shockcircuit

Will just remove that part of the script for now I know nothing about these scripts to attempt a fix

----------


## Duffy201

Had a bountiful night of botting, ~ 8 hours of botting with the chest addition billxt came up with i got 21 legendaries.

----------


## richardptt

well! i changed this bot! now it sells , repair, check bags full, send legs to bank! so op  :Big Grin: DDDD always good to know how to use auto it!!!! i will try to add log in if get disconnect at this config  :Big Grin:

----------


## Emanuelxxx

@richardptt

Hey nice u can give me/us ur nice script?

greets

----------


## richardptt

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwp...E/diablo%20bot
WELL its still with some bugs, i spent over 5 hours right now trying to fix evry thing ! but i can do it with my wizzard 500k dps t3, REMOVE EVRY THING from ur bags or it will sell it
u can config it wich slots to sell or not! and it will pick also blues and u can turn it off
And u need ot install auto it!
just try it and tell me what u think!

Build: wizard http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculato...jO!iWYS!YZcZaZ

----------


## richardptt

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwp...E/diablo%20bot

----------


## dj2014

Died in T3 in the chest room. My bad for being greedy.

RIP.

----------


## Zigmal

Still can't get this to work. 1920x1080 windowed fullscreen, default gamma settings, and it only works with assistance. Instead of going for the resume button, it ends up just above my chat window. If I manually resume, it attempts to use to portal and clicks right under it. It's like the coordinate settings are just a bit off for me or something. Any ideas?

----------


## Emanuelxxx

thx richardptt

----------


## darthc0la

so I have a new problem now. whenever a pool of reflection spawns I would go and click it. after that I would get stuck in the chest room cause I would be so far down that I wouldn't be able to click the portal to manglemaw. any solutions?

----------


## Tanvar

> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwp...E/diablo%20bot
> WELL its still with some bugs, i spent over 5 hours right now trying to fix evry thing ! but i can do it with my wizzard 500k dps t3, REMOVE EVRY THING from ur bags or it will sell it
> u can config it wich slots to sell or not! and it will pick also blues and u can turn it off
> And u need ot install auto it!
> just try it and tell me what u think!
> 
> Build: wizard Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III


Can you (or someone else?) explain me how to get this to work? I did everything described, with the quest checkpoint, I am in main menu screen (where the character is shown, and the play button and so on) but when I start the bot it just doesn't do anything.

----------


## shockcircuit

I can only get one run to work with richardptt's script. After it loots boss and exits it begins to try and bank leg's before the first run has even exited. I assume i'm doing something wrong just can't figure out what.

----------


## loustar

Could it be possible to get the small box in the corner to show how many legendaries and gems, you have found while having the program running?

----------


## richardptt

what ur RESolution on ur DESKTOp ?

----------


## richardptt

it still have alot of bugs still working on it!

----------


## richardptt

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
[2014-04-05 21:18:44] Joining Game [1]
[2014-04-05 21:20:44] Picked: 1/1 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-05 21:20:46] Picked: 1/1 Magics at Run nº1
[2014-04-05 21:20:48] Picked: 1/2 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-05 21:21:08] Joining Game [2]
[2014-04-05 21:21:57] Picked: 1/3 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-05 21:21:59] Picked: 1/2 Magics at Run nº2
[2014-04-05 21:22:00] Picked: 1/3 Magics at Run nº2
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[2014-04-05 21:22:08] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 2
Total Success Repair and sell - 0
Total Success Legendaries - 0
Total Success Rares - 3
Total Success Magics - 3
Total Success Gems - 0



This is the best i can do ! it will save when u press " end " button to exit the bot!

----------


## richardptt

can u guys try now the bot
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4

----------


## Elegant996

Is anyone else having an issue with any of these scripts where it clicks on the portal, moves to it, then simply doesn't enter it (while in town)? Is there possibly a catch someone can do to prevent this from happening?

@richardptt this also happens with yours; running 1920x1080

----------


## loustar

I run the game in 1920x1080 windowed - Whenever I'm at the main menu, it says; "Joining game -> Play button | not found, Game [1] Try number XXXX" and doesn't continue it.

----------


## richardptt

do u have resumobutton.png file ?

----------


## loustar

> do u have resumobutton.png file ?


Nope, where do I find that picture\pictures?

----------


## richardptt

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4
and redownload au3 file config, i had a minor bug, when he was going to repair, the bot was repairing twice wich made the bot lost!

----------


## shockcircuit

When I run the new bot I get an immediate error. Line 40 (File .../ImageSearch.au3)
if $result[0]="0" then return 0
if $result^ERROR
Error:Subscript used on non-accessible variable

----------


## loustar

> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4
> and redownload au3 file config, i had a minor bug, when he was going to repair, the bot was repairing twice wich made the bot lost!


Are you able to share this "resumobutton.png" Because that's not downloadable - Also, who uses 1900x1000 resolution my gamer monitor doesn't even support that lol

----------


## shockcircuit

> Are you able to share this "resumobutton.png" Because that's not downloadable - Also, who uses 1900x1000 resolution my gamer monitor doesn't even support that lol


Just click the image than when you mouseover it it will have a download option

----------


## richardptt

u need to have imagesearch, at side of the script, because i use a IMAGE Search instead of a PIxel search, ir oder to not fail finding the resume button

----------


## shockcircuit

> u need to have imagesearch, at side of the script, because i use a IMAGE Search instead of a PIxel search, ir oder to not fail finding the resume button


I have bot.au3, imagesearch.au3, config and resumobutton in the same folder. should i have a different layout

----------


## richardptt

guys u can make ur OWN PNG file , go diablo, DONT leave mouse OVER the " Resumo " or START " button because it will hightlight it and it will fail the IMAGE search, then PRINT screen... go paint CTRL V e copy some pixels from the resumo button and SAVE IT AS a P n G file and name it "resumobutton" and it will auto add the " .png"

----------


## richardptt

if u got SKYPE add me KYADWO

----------


## shockcircuit

I was just going through source and notice the MesgBox saying make sure you're running at 1900x1000. is this right or is it still 1920x1080. thats what I have been running at

----------


## richardptt

l 1920x1080. i am 24 hour awake, bit tired :S didnt wwant to write 20 and 80
well i guess ur problem with the bot is the png file, u need the DLL file wich i forgot to put in file, but its a already there! download the ddl file from auto it and paste at side of imaga seach au3 and bot au 3 and png file, and if not working , u will have to do ur own PNG file wich is very very very easy to make it

----------


## shockcircuit

> l 1920x1080. i am 24 hour awake, bit tired :S didnt wwant to write 20 and 80
> well i guess ur problem with the bot is the png file, u need the DLL file wich i forgot to put in file, but its a already there! download the ddl file from auto it and paste at side of imaga seach au3 and bot au 3 and png file, and if not working , u will have to do ur own PNG file wich is very very very easy to make it


I did my own png already. will try the dll thing. which dll is it?

----------


## richardptt

depends on ur pc, is it 32 or 64 bits ?

----------


## richardptt

by the way did u remove evry thing from ur bags ?, because it half of the slots from ur bags it will SEll if it detects that is full!, if something bad happens JUST press END button to STOP the script!

----------


## shockcircuit

32 bit system

----------


## richardptt

are u at eu or US servers ?

----------


## shockcircuit

us servers

----------


## richardptt

i am from eu servers ;p

----------


## richardptt

is now working ?
can u show me ur PNG file ?

----------


## shockcircuit

image attached. i copied AutoItX3.dll to folder but still the same error. is that the correct dll?

----------


## richardptt

copy both DLL, go computer, c:windwos, system32 and paste there and try the bot

u mean this error right ?
When I run the new bot I get an immediate error. Line 40 (File .../ImageSearch.au3)
if $result[0]="0" then return 0
if $result^ERROR
Error:Subscript used on non-accessible variable

----------


## shockcircuit

Nope. The error is saying one of the variables is wrong

----------


## richardptt

1. do you have ImageSearch.au3 download ? and next to bot.au3 ?
2. do you have installed auto it v3 ?
3 did u paste dll x2 files at system32 file ?
4 do you have resumobutton.png file next to bot.au3
if u failing one of these it will fail :S

----------


## shockcircuit

1. I have ImageSearch.au3 downloaded. That is how it is able to read that there is an error on line 40 of that script.
2AutoIt is v3
3. I copied all DLL's from AutoIT folder to sytem32 and bot folder just to be safe
4. I have the resumobutton.png in the bot folder - the image I linked a few posts up.

----------


## Emanuelxxx

I make all what u say but i still have the problem is all time, the mous is to left or to up and cant press start. Resu is 1920x1080 and i test 1900x1000 not work. I make .png and i dl all file from u, but not work. I dont know what i do wrong,

----------


## richardptt

what does it say on tooltip ? on cover of the screen the resolution is 1920 x1080 windoed full screen, maybe texture qulity low shadow off physics low low fx disable, desktop resolution is 1920 1080,

----------


## Hypnotika89

@richardptt been running your bot for 10 runs now. The problem is, hes not selling items. In addition, could you add the reflection shrine and buffshrines and the treasurechest ? Reflection shrine and buff shrine script is 2-3 pages before in this topic, i just don't know where to add it. 
Anyway, nice work. You will get some cc for your work !

----------


## richardptt

> @richardptt been running your bot for 10 runs now. The problem is, hes not selling items. In addition, could you add the reflection shrine and buffshrines and the treasurechest ? Reflection shrine and buff shrine script is 2-3 pages in this topic, i just don't know where to add it. 
> Anyway, nice work. You will get some cc for your work !


 it used to pick up the pool, but i removed! because it takes time, and i dont have that good dps and i die 1 in 8 tries at torment 3, and ofc still trying to make it better , it doesnt sell ? but does it move over the items ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Actualy no. Had a full inventory after 10 runs and he stood there, trying to pick up the yellow infinitly

----------


## Emanuelxxx

this error

----------


## richardptt

u need to give me more info when he check that bags are full , he go bank to put all legendaries that pick up  to bank and sell all yellow and blues at vendor and then go back to fight , maybe to morow i will put a opçoes to destry the item (at blacksmith) or sell at vendor that easy i just too tired !

----------


## richardptt

> Actualy no. Had a full inventory after 10 runs and he stood there, trying to pick up the yellow infinitly


can u tell me where did u download ur bot from ?because this bot aint mine, i am just making some changeds if u download form first page, then that bot was not make to sell, so i am doing a bot to sell and repair and other stuff!

----------


## richardptt

> this error


emanuel, what ur resolution, and do u know how to make a png file ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

I was running the bot from the first page.
Then i found yours and replaced ac/ini and the png with the one in the old bots folder.
Still using the .exe from the old bot. Is that the mistake?

----------


## Snitzel29

I'm looking for a 1920x1200, I can't seem to get the allres version from a few pages back to work

----------


## Emanuelxxx

> emanuel, what ur resolution, and do u know how to make a png file ?


my reso is atm 2560x1440. I test it whit 1920x1080 and 1920x1200 and 1920x1000 no on work. a png file i think y. Stay in menü and make screen, than go paint and cut only start game and save as.png right? here is my .png



name is resumobutton

----------


## richardptt

> I was running the bot from the first page.
> Then i found yours and replaced ac/ini and the png with the one in the old bots folder.
> Still using the .exe from the old bot. Is that the mistake?


dont use .exe just use the script

----------


## richardptt

i will make the bot diferent, i will remove the IMAGE search, and i will use PIXel search! to try!

----------


## Hypnotika89

Will try it tomorrow and give you a feedback. Going to bed now. Same for you mate  :Cool: . Keep on the good work.

----------


## Hypnotika89

And by the way, why dont you make a new Post on this forum with credits to the first poster. It's easier for troubleshooting and a better overview of the upcoming features.

----------


## richardptt

> my reso is atm 2560x1440. I test it whit 1920x1080 and 1920x1200 and 1920x1000 no on work. a png file i think y. Stay in menü and make screen, than go paint and cut only start game and save as.png right? here is my .png
> 
> 
> 
> name is resumobutton



https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4 redownload and try it plz
just need the bot.au3 file and config.ini

----------


## syypher

Is Manglemaw nerfed? I use to get at least 2 some Legendaries an hour with this now I get 0-1 an hour. Just feels like the drop has significantly decreased.

----------


## kazoooka

Yeah i think it has been ninja-hotfixed. People in my Clan were talking about it too already!

----------


## richardptt

Twitch if u want to see my bot FARMING : :Big Grin:

----------


## allstitchedup

those that are having issues with the bot gathering loot, id suggest checking in game settings. i play with defaut video settings and couldnt loot. cranked all settings up and its been flawless.

p.s. thanks for this, its wonderful

----------


## richardptt

> those that are having issues with the bot gathering loot, id suggest checking in game settings. i play with defaut video settings and couldnt loot. cranked all settings up and its been flawless.
> 
> p.s. thanks for this, its wonderful


what is wonderful ?

----------


## allstitchedup

> what is wonderful ?


the bot is

----------


## richardptt

> the bot is


 wich one ? the original or the remake »?

----------


## Pathwriter

richardptt it works great, not sure what I am doing wrong however.

Runs awesome for about 4 or 5 runs in a row and then when it leaves game, instead of starting a new one the mouse goes to the bottom left corner and just sits there and it stops working. I can only run it for less than 10 minutes at a time because this always happens.

----------


## richardptt

Total Runs - 107
Total Success Repair and sell - 12
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 10
Total Success Rares - 183
Total Success Magics - 188
Total Success Gems - 11
i left it all night long 
and btw its only 2 legendaries because the rest its the crafting materials 
yesterday i had 200.000g
niw i have 4,000 000, and i did from 78 to 84 paragon lvl, the bot isnt very bad, its need some changeds and may have some bugs but they fixed the place, maybe i need to make it open the chest at beguin for more loot, but it will make the runs longer :S

----------


## richardptt

I need a new PLACE TO FARM!. can some one tell me a good place to farm, so i can make a new bot!!!!!

----------


## Illudria

That Razerclaw farming, which is quite better than Mangelmaw, only if it isn't nerfed already.

----------


## richardptt

hmn i guess i am gonna have to do with my barbarian, its gona be hard to do with wizzard

----------


## richardptt

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4 
I AM going TO AD, and opcion to SELL or SALVAGE blues and rares!
i will update soon
maybe also add to pick up exp pool and open chest should i ad it, tell me guys!?

----------


## Kaboomadin

What is the latest link for still manglemaw or a other boss?

----------


## richardptt

> What is the latest link for still manglemaw or a other boss?


manglemaw, would u like a bot for other boss ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Shrine, pool and chest would be awesome

----------


## richardptt

> Shrine, pool and chest would be awesome


aLmost done with the salvage or sell

[SELL OR SALVAGE]
Sell=
Salvage=1
leave a 1 on what u want to do  :Big Grin:  not bad getting good at this for a newbie :d

----------


## richardptt

Hypnotika89 what ur class, and fightning the boss is good or u are wasting time shooting for nothing ?
i will try to ad an opcion to add timers to config at fight

----------


## Hypnotika89

Demon Hunter. Doing it on T5 with 800sheetdps. 1/40 runs mangle runs a different way and i get killed. But thats because it would be better on T4.

----------


## richardptt

what spells does he shoot ? i mean does it even fight nice ? i dont think so it make for archon wizzard it buff 2 3 4 when gets in, and then move to position and then press left mouse once, then spam right mouse and then press 1, and keep spaming right mouse and then when boss get near him he spam 1 1 1 evry 2.2 sec

----------


## richardptt

if u want, post me ur FULL BUILD ! with runes and spells and passives and i will make a fight config for u so u may be able to kill him b4 he get to you!!!!

----------


## kazoooka

pools get picked up btw

----------


## richardptt

> pools get picked up btw


is that a question ?
ah nvm kazoooka this bot is not mine, and i am just changing it so in this post u can dowloand 2 version of bots, the original and the remake, and i removed the pool opcion
the original it doesnt sell, it doesnt repair it doesnt show u a list what u have done all night long like i did 

[2014-04-06 08:49:46] Picked: 1/179 Rares at Run nº105
[2014-04-06 08:49:47] Picked: 1/186 Magics at Run nº105
[2014-04-06 08:49:49] Picked: 1/180 Rares at Run nº105
[2014-04-06 08:50:08] Joining Game [106]
[2014-04-06 08:50:57] Picked: 1/181 Rares at Run nº106
[2014-04-06 08:50:59] Picked: 1/187 Magics at Run nº106
[2014-04-06 08:51:00] Picked: 1/182 Rares at Run nº106
[2014-04-06 08:51:19] Joining Game [107]
[2014-04-06 08:52:08] Picked: 1/183 Rares at Run nº107
[2014-04-06 08:52:10] Picked: 1/188 Magics at Run nº107
...............................................................................
[2014-04-06 08:52:17] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 107
Total Success Repair and sell - 12
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 10
Total Success Rares - 183
Total Success Magics - 188
Total Success Gems - 11

----------


## richardptt

some things that u need to know

----------


## Marvin01

Was anyone able to fix the connection problem when he tried to create a game get stuck in loading screen then a connection message box pops and he stops on main menu.

----------


## Kaboomadin

I dont know are there any other easily farmable bosses? Because I dont get alot of profit lately on manglemaw.

----------


## Hypnotika89

@richardppt. The best rotation would be 

send "4"
send "3"
send "2"
send "1" <---- on manglemaw
Just rightclick and every 2 seconds 2 leftclicks.

The moving thing is ok.

----------


## richardptt

Hypnotika89 i am doing a huge change on bot, if u have auto it installed i can make right now for u, if u dont, then wait a bit more and i give u the new bot with dps changed!

----------


## richardptt

> Was anyone able to fix the connection problem when he tried to create a game get stuck in loading screen then a connection message box pops and he stops on main menu.


Marvin, i want to make this bot perfect and then that will be my next step, to add RECONNECTION if disconnect! its basycly press SPACE and restart the bot, wich is very easy to config

----------


## Hypnotika89

I have got Auto it @richardppt

----------


## Hypnotika89

Here is a screen for a better overview

----------


## richardptt

> @richardppt. The best rotation would be 
> 
> send "4"
> send "3"
> send "2"
> send "1" <---- on manglemaw
> Just rightclick and every 2 seconds 2 leftclicks.
> 
> The moving thing is ok.


2 question hypno, press 4 3 2 b4 get in position ? or when get in position because i gues one of 4 3 2 spells is the CAlling pet wich increase ur dmg, if u call it before u get in possition, u will lose dps, so i would say 4 and 3 buffs not sure , when then press 2 when in posstion, and then 2nd question 
u mean right 1 sec right 1 sec left 1 sec left 1 sec ,adn then boss get to u press 1 x time ? and then right 1 sec right 1 sec ?

----------


## richardptt

> Here is a screen for a better overview


today i will give ur a better fight to the boss dont worry i just need 1 hour to finish the bot, to loot chess shrine and pool!

----------


## Hypnotika89

You dont need to add the pot. I can put on the shoulderplates that makes you nearly invincible while porting.

----------


## richardptt

> You dont need to add the pot. I can put on the shoulderplates that makes you nearly invincible while porting.


 u need to explain what is that shoulderplates what does it makes ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Homing Pads - Game Guide - Diablo III

And 432 AFTER getting into position.

----------


## richardptt

> Homing Pads - Game Guide - Diablo III
> 
> And 432 AFTER getting into position.


 ah Those are AWSOME!, i dont have them so i need to log out by the longest way, in order to not fail the logout!, 
ok BTW mark isnt a mouse over spell attack ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

It is a Mouseover
thats why 1 should be ON him

----------


## richardptt

> It is a Mouseover
> thats why 1 should be ON him


i will make a mousemove and also move mouse move close to him at beguin of the fight and then big the mouse almost over u , cause u best dps spell is a ground aoe spell so no problem at all just haveing some problems in oder to detect chest

----------


## Hypnotika89

I picked the guided arrow for that , since they are moving to the target.

----------


## richardptt

LOL i didnt put to bot pick the chest at beguin,. and now i am test the bot for the 1001 time and change and make it right, and the bot press at chest and 1 legendarie just droped  :Big Grin: DDD

----------


## Hypnotika89

Hahahahaha :d

----------


## richardptt

I Just WANT TO say that THE BOT IS GETTING HOT ;D


[SELL OR SALVAGE]
Sell=
Salvage=1



[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Gems=1
Blue=1



[Settings]
Statustip=1
BossTimer=8000
instantLeave=
blueSleep=5000


[Enable Chest and pool loot]
Chestandpoolloot=







1 = true 
blank= False

----------


## Hypnotika89

Great job. Ill test it, when you finished it !

----------


## shockcircuit

AWESOME WORK!!!! Bot was working great yesterday night for me. Only issue i seem to get is disconnect sometimes.

----------


## richardptt

its done "" https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4 ""
u need BOTH FILES

[SELL OR SALVAGE]
Sell= leave 1 at sell if u want to sell or delete and leave 1 at Salvage if u want to it
Salvage=1



[LootType]
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Gems=1
Blue=1



[Settings]
Statustip=1
BossTimer=8000
instantLeave=
blueSleep=5000


[Enable Chest and pool loot]
Chestandpoolloot=1 IF u LEAVE the number 1 , the run will take longer, but will also loot exp loot and chest at beguin b4 entering to boss's room



1 = true 
blank= False

btw i will add more thing here still have to see what missing or what i can do better  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrxkenny

> its done "" https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4 ""
> u need BOTH FILES
> 
> [SELL OR SALVAGE]
> Sell= leave 1 at sell if u want to sell or delete and leave 1 at Salvage if u want to it
> Salvage=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do i put the system32 folder into system32?

----------


## richardptt

> Do i put the system32 folder into system32?


NO i used to be needed but many ppl was having problem, because i used to use IMAGESEARCH instead of pixel SEARCH, and for IMAGE search ITS needed DLL file, no u dont need any more!

----------


## mrxkenny

> NO i used to be needed but many ppl was having problem, because i used to use IMAGESEARCH instead of pixel SEARCH, and for IMAGE search ITS needed DLL file, no u dont need any more!


gocha, so both files meaning i need to merge the original file with your files?

----------


## richardptt

> gocha, so both files meaning i need to merge the original file with your files?


 NO, I AM doing what i shouldnt do, that is USING a not MINE bot, and MAKE IT MUCH BETTER!
so at first page u have a bot and from DROP box u have other bot wich i remake it from original, u just need bot.au3 and config ini from drop box!

----------


## Scrltvx

Does yours work with melee characters like Monk?

----------


## richardptt

> Does yours work with melee characters like Monk?


WELL that a huge PROBLEM I HAVE TO FIX!!!!!!! i am doing only for Wizzard , i will try to find a way to make it for many character, and configurable easly for you guys but like i said i am newbie need to thing aloto and test alot, i spent around 16 hours on this already , and still alot to do  :Big Grin:  BUT I AM enjoy it  :Big Grin: D i just love auto it

----------


## Scrltvx

Hey, no worries. Guess I'll just use it on my Wiz for now. What build are you using to comfortable farm? More interesting in skills in which number slots for bot.

----------


## richardptt

Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III

----------


## TechTornado

> WELL that a huge PROBLEM I HAVE TO FIX!!!!!!! i am doing only for Wizzard , i will try to find a way to make it for many character, and configurable easly for you guys but like i said i am newbie need to thing aloto and test alot, i spent around 16 hours on this already , and still alot to do  BUT I AM enjoy it D i just love auto it


Hi Richard
There is a big problem with set item, bot doesnt detect them dont pick them up if they are in inventory sold them to npc
Other than that the bot is working flawlessly

----------


## Scrltvx

Do I still need ImageSearch.au3? It won't run saying it's looking for the file.

----------


## richardptt

> Hi Richard
> There is a big problem with set item, bot doesnt detect them dont pick them up if they are in inventory sold them to npc
> Other than that the bot is working flawlessly


ahh yh , i dont have any SET on my bags thats why i didnt work on it, BUT it DOESNT PICK UP if drop ? , i know it doesnt send to the bank , because i didnt make to it , it should sell it or salvage it, i sitll need to fix that, but ARE u sure that it doesnt pick up ? just TRY LIKE THIS; As SOON as u KILL THE BOSS PRESS F 10 TO PAUSE, and DROP ur SET, and PRESS back F10 and Tell me IF it PICKED UP, REMEMBER DOnt LET the BOT run for him self or it will destry ur set it or sell

----------


## richardptt

> Do I still need ImageSearch.au3? It won't run saying it's looking for the file.


it should.nt, just download it and put same folder as bot ... :S

----------


## Scrltvx

Hmm I put the ImageSearch.au3 into folder and getting different error when running now...

----------


## richardptt

> Hmm I put the ImageSearch.au3 into folder and getting different error when running now...


Gonna Fix it right , and AFTER i will FIX SET! ALSO

----------


## Marvin01

> Marvin, i want to make this bot perfect and then that will be my next step, to add RECONNECTION if disconnect! its basycly press SPACE and restart the bot, wich is very easy to config


I hope so man, thank you!

----------


## richardptt

> Gonna Fix it right , and AFTER i will FIX SET! ALSO





https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4 FIXED REdownload

----------


## richardptt

> I hope so man, thank you!


U need TO tell me when u DC does it ask the PASSword , because if it ask i wont do any thing for the BOT reconnect, now if only show " example " disconnect ,,,, press ok, and then it show REsume Game button i can make the bot realized that u have been disconnect but to do so, i need to use IMAGESEARCH, and ppl complaining that the bot is not oworking if i use IMAGESEARCH

----------


## mrxkenny

> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4 FIXED REdownload


its not picking up blue items and chest when both of them =1

----------


## richardptt

> its not picking up blue items and chest when both of them =1


Blue items from WHERE ? boss or chest ? does it opens the chest ?

----------


## mrxkenny

> Blue items from WHERE ? boss or chest ? does it opens the chest ?


blue from boss and no it doesnt the chest

----------


## Martin Ravn

Hey Richardptt, first and foremost ; Good job! 
Second ; Could you add a guide on how to make this work? The Manglebot 2.0.4 i just open Diablo, and run the script from the folder.

But yours, you have to move files around and stuff, why is that? What goes where?
A quick guide, and a download file for the new one, would be greatly appreciated. I am really getting confused right now  :Smile:

----------


## richardptt

> blue from boss and no it doesnt the chest


are u ranged? or melee, where blues drop near the blue entrance or under ur feets ? its because it has a not so big area that SCAN for the blue, if u have 2 items 1 rare and 1 blue and both near each othe rand picked rare and not blue, its because of graphics maybe, and tell me how many items did boss drop more than 5+ ?

----------


## mrxkenny

> Hey Richardptt, first and foremost ; Good job! 
> Second ; Could you add a guide on how to make this work? The Manglebot 2.0.4 i just open Diablo, and run the script from the folder.
> 
> But yours, you have to move files around and stuff, why is that? What goes where?
> A quick guide, and a download file for the new one, would be greatly appreciated. I am really getting confused right now


yes I agree. you should upload a zip folder with bot.exe into a bundle and a readme file telling what file goes where

----------


## richardptt

> Hey Richardptt, first and foremost ; Good job! 
> Second ; Could you add a guide on how to make this work? The Manglebot 2.0.4 i just open Diablo, and run the script from the folder.
> 
> But yours, you have to move files around and stuff, why is that? What goes where?
> A quick guide, and a download file for the new one, would be greatly appreciated. I am really getting confused right now


u dont need to move files any more, but why is the bot not working the maglebot, what ur resolution is your grapich configuration like this http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...aaaaaaaaaa.jpg

----------


## amustrami

Anybody have a good crusader build. Currently lvl 61. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> yes I agree. you should upload a zip folder with bot.exe into a bundle and a readme file telling what file goes where


i NEVER done bots b4 not even post any thing ON internet, i STARTED doing that Yesterday :S i havent done the bot, i need some tester to it , and then may do that

----------


## mrxkenny

> are u ranged? or melee, where blues drop near the blue entrance or under ur feets ? its because it has a not so big area that SCAN for the blue, if u have 2 items 1 rare and 1 blue and both near each othe rand picked rare and not blue, its because of graphics maybe, and tell me how many items did boss drop more than 5+ ?


ranged, wizard with 1920x resolution. blue drops near entrance and boss drops about 1-3 each time.

----------


## Crapling

> u dont need to move files any more, but why is the bot not working the maglebot, what ur resolution is your grapich configuration like this http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...aaaaaaaaaa.jpg



Is there any chance that you can make it work for 1680 by 1050? If not, how would I go about doing it myself? :Smile:

----------


## mrxkenny

ohh I need to use autoIT program instead of the bot.exe thats provided in the first post?

----------


## richardptt

> Is there any chance that you can make it work for 1680 by 1050? If not, how would I go about doing it myself?


u would need to CHANGE all x and y COORDS :S wich is going to take alot of time

----------


## richardptt

> ohh I need to use autoIT program instead of the bot.exe thats provided in the first post?


yh, i didnt make it .EXE

----------


## Crapling

Thanks for the quick answer, any idea on how to calculate down so I can get the coords or should I just look that up on The Google? :3 Thanks again for the quick replies.

----------


## Kelz

> Works great so far, had to change the wait timer from60sec to abit lower than half since my dmg is so high it dies fast and that 60 second down time is just dreadful. Would be great with adding an option to open chests. Few issues i guess is that it sometimes misses picking up gems?


This timer is only a security in cased it doesn't find loots. It doesn't actually wait 60 seconds unless it's stucked

Edit: Also, 20 pages, too much to read

----------


## richardptt

> Thanks for the quick answer, any idea on how to calculate down so I can get the coords or should I just look that up on The Google? :3 Thanks again for the quick replies.


first u need to learn how to use auto it, second, u need to know WHAT i done in this bot, and change evry coord on it wich is aroud 100 

#cs ----------------------------------------------------------------------------

AutoIt Version: 3.3.8.1
Author: myName

Script Function:
Template AutoIt script.

#ce ----------------------------------------------------------------------------

; Script Start - Add your code below here

; We need to require admin to interact with D3
#RequireAdmin
#Include <File.au3>
#Include <Date.au3>

;#include <ImageSearch.au3>
; Colors of loot types
$blue = 0x6969FF;
$yellow = 0xFFFF00
$green = 0x00FF00
$legend = 0xFF8000
$gem = 0x99bbff


$selltime = 1
$x1=0
$y1=0

; Config variables
;---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
; L O O T T Y P E
$pickupGem = IniRead("config.ini", "LootType", "Gems", True)
$pickupYellow = IniRead("config.ini", "LootType", "Yellow", True)
$pickupLegend = IniRead("config.ini", "LootType", "Legendary", True)
$pickupBlue = IniRead("config.ini", "LootType", "Blue", True)

; S E T T I N G S
$StatusTip = IniRead("config.ini", "Settings", "Statustip", True)
$bossTimer = IniRead("config.ini", "Settings", "bossTimer", 8000) ;Time to wait before checking loots. May help if your character leaves before the end
$instantLeave = IniRead("config.ini", "Settings", "instantLeave", True) ; Uses town portal to leave or not
$blueSleep = IniRead("config.ini", "Settings", "blueSleep", 5000)

; S E L L OR S A L V A G E

$Sell = IniRead("config.ini", "SELL OR SALVAGE", "Sell", True)
$Salvage = IniRead("config.ini", "SELL OR SALVAGE", "Salvage", True)

; Enable Chest and pool loot
$Chestandpoolloot = IniRead("config.ini", "Enable Chest and pool loot", "Chestandpoolloot", True)
;---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
$FLog = True
; Window to scan for loots
$lootX = 500
$lootY = 150
$endLootX = 1540
$endLootY = 808
;$result1 = _ImageSearch("resumobutton.png",1,$x1,$y1,0)
Global $Run = 0
global $successrares = 0
global $successmagic = 0
global $successlegs = 0
global $successrepairandsell = 0
global $successgems = 0


Global $work = 0
Global $Inventory[6][10] = [[1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
[1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
[1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
[1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
[0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0], _
[0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0]]

WinActivate("Diablo III")

Global $Paused
HotKeySet("{F10}", "TogglePause")
HotKeySet('{END}', 'Quit')

StartGame()
TogglePause()

While 1
StartGame()
WEnd

; From the menu, creates a game
Func StartGame ()
$Run += 1
PRINT("Joining Game [" & $Run & "]")
LogToFile("Joining Game [" & $Run & "]")
sleep(2000)
local $q = 0
While $q < 100
;result1()
$coord = PixelSearch(340, 513, 341, 514, 0x290400, 20)
If Not @error Then
;if $result1 = 1 Then ; Looks for the "play" button
$q = 101
Print("Play Button Found, Game: [" & $Run & "]")
Sleep(1000)
MouseClick("left", 340, 513, 1)
Else
mousemove(440, 533)
$q = $q + 1
if $q = 40 Then
MsgBox("", "ERROR", "Please makes sure u are running at 1900x1000, on game and also on desktop, and download png and other all files in order to func right")
exit
EndIf
Sleep(250);
Print("Play Button |N O T| Found, Game: [" & $Run & "] Try number: " & $q & " Press » END »» button to stop the bot")

EndIf;
WEnd
usePortal()
EndFunc

; Use the portal to go to the boss
Func usePortal()
$found = false;
while not $found
; Looks for the blue portal in town
$coord = PixelSearch(439, 1013, 440, 1014, 0x35373B, 20)
If Not @error Then
$found = True
CheckInv()
Print("Bags are NOT Full, Lets Keep On")
Sleep(300)
MouseClick("left", 159, 117, 1, 10)
sleep(2800)
Else
Sleep(10)
EndIf
WEnd
GoToBoss()
EndFunc

; Goes to the boss room
Func GoToBoss()
Print("Taking Portal")
Sleep(300)
$found = False
while not $found
; Looks for the blue door
$coord = PixelSearch(679, 215, 679, 215, 0x245cb4, 30)
If Not @error Then
$found = True
Sleep(500)
Else
Sleep(10)
EndIf
WEnd
Chestandpoolloot()
EndFunc

func Chestandpoolloot()
if $Chestandpoolloot Then
LookForReflection()
Else
Bluedoor()
EndIf
EndFunc

; Checks if there is a yellow xp bonus thing
Func LookForReflection()
MouseClick("left", 1397, 656)
Print("Mouse Click Chest if Have")
sleep(1800)

; Looks for the yellow liquid
Print("Looking for Exp Pool ")
$coords = PixelSearch(1222, 428, 1806, 810, 0xE0AD1D, 20)
If Not @error Then
; Go to it
Sleep(100)
MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
Sleep(2500) ; Wait a bit
Loot()
sleep(340)
Print("Exp Pool Picked, Going To Blue Portal")
Bluedoor()

Else
Print("Exp Pool Not Found, Checking Any Drop")
sleep(150)
Loot()
sleep(150)
Bluedoor()
EndIf

EndFunc

func Bluedoor()
;Searches for blue door
$found1 = False
while NOT $found1
$coordDoor = PixelSearch(282, 17, 1015, 315, 0x4070D9, 50)
If Not @error Then
$found1 = true;
sleep(150)
MouseClick("left", $coordDoor[0], $coordDoor[1], 1, 10)
StartBoss()
EndIf
WEnd
EndFunc

; Go into position for the boss
Func StartBoss()
Sleep(2800)
$found = False
while not $found
; Looks for candles in the top left corner
$coord = PixelSearch(135, 572, 135, 572, 0x6D6236, 30)
If Not @error Then
$found = True
Sleep(200)
; Go at the bottom of the room

; Use some spells
Else
bluedoor()
EndIf
WEnd
BeatBoss()
EndFunc

; Fights the boss
Func BeatBoss()
Send("2")
Sleep(100)
Send("3")
Sleep(100)
Send("4")
sleep(100)
MouseClick("left", 282, 964)
sleep(10)
Print("Getting in Position to Fight")
Sleep(2300) ; Waits for the player to arrive at the battle spot. Dont put this too low
$dead = False
MouseMove(1184, 273)
sleep(50)
send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
sleep(50)
MouseDown("left")
sleep(50)
Mouseup("left")
sleep(50)
send("{SHIFTup}")
sleep(800)
MouseDown("right")
sleep(150)
Print("Shooting")
Sleep(20)
Send("1")
sleep(5000)
MouseMove(1197, 320)
Send("1")
sleep(2200)
Send("1")
sleep(2200)
Send("1")
MouseMove(1330, 35 :Cool: 
sleep(2200)
Send("1")
sleep(2200)
Send("1")
sleep(2200)
Send("1")
sleep(1600)
Send("Q")
;sleep($bossTimer)
Print("Checking if Boss is Dead")
while not $dead
; Looks for loots
$coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $legend, 1)
If Not @error Then
$dead = True
MouseUp("right")
Sleep(300)
MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
$Successlegs += 1
LogToFile("Picked 1/" & $Successlegs & "Legendaries at Run nº" & $run)
Sleep(100)
Else
$coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $blue, 0)
If Not @error Then
$dead = True
MouseUp("right")
Sleep(300)

EndIf
EndIf

WEnd
checkloot()
EndFunc
Func checkloot()
Loot()
LootGold()
EndFunc

; Get every loot
Func Loot()
Print("Looting Items")
Sleep(2000)
local $work = 0
While $work <= 2
$work = $work + 1
Print("Looting Items, Try nº " & $work)
if $pickupYellow Then
LootItem()
EndIf;
;#ce
Sleep(200)
If $pickupGem Then
LootItem3()

EndIf

Sleep(200)
If $pickupBlue Then
LootItem1()
EndIf
Sleep(200)
if $pickupLegend Then
LootItem2()
EndIf
Sleep(200)
LootItem2()
Print("Looting Items, Try nº " & $work )
WEnd
Sleep(500)

EndFunc

Func LootGold ()
Print("Looting Gold")
Sleep(100)
MouseClick("left", 1292, 444)
Sleep(450)
if $instantLeave Then
tpTown()
Else
menuLeave()
EndIf
EndFunc
; Loot function
Func LootItem()
$coords = PixelSearch(500, 150, 1540, 808, $yellow, 0)
If Not @error Then
Print("Looting Rare: " & $work )
MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
Sleep(1000)
$Successrares += 1
$work = $work + 1
LogToFile("Picked: 1/" & $Successrares & " Rares at Run nº" & $run)
return True;
Else
return False;
EndIf
EndFunc

Func LootItem1()
$coords = PixelSearch(500, 150, 1540, 808, $blue, 0)
If Not @error Then
Print("Looting a Magic: " & $work )
MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
Sleep(1000)
$Successmagic += 1
LogToFile("Picked: 1/" & $Successmagic & " Magics at Run nº" & $run)
return True;
Else
return False;
EndIf
EndFunc

Func LootItem2()
$coords = PixelSearch(500, 150, 1540, 808, $legend, 0)
If Not @error Then
Print("Looting legendarie: " & $work )
MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
Sleep(1000)
$Successlegs += 1
LogToFile("Picked 1/" & $Successlegs & "Legendaries at Run nº" & $run)
return True;
Else
return False;
EndIf
EndFunc

Func LootItem3()
$coords = PixelSearch(500, 150, 1540, 808, $gem, 0)
If Not @error Then
Print("Looting Gems: " & $work )
MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
Sleep(1000)
$Successgems += 1
LogToFile("Picked 1/" & $Successgems & "Gems at Run nº" & $run)
return True;
Else
return False;
EndIf
EndFunc



; Teleport back to town
Func tpTown ()
Send("T")
Sleep(3000)
LeaveGame()
EndFunc

; Leaves the game with escape
Func menuLeave()
Print("Leaving Game")
MouseClick("left", 1264, 1030, 1, 10)
sleep(100)
MouseClick("left", 340, 473, 1, 10)
Sleep(12000)
StartGame()
EndFunc
; Leaves the game with town portal
Func LeaveGame ()
$inTown = False
while not $inTown
; Deects Lea's room in town
$coords = PixelSearch(664, 289, 664, 289, 0xFCF05E, 30)
If Not @error Then
$inTown = True
Else
Sleep(10)
EndIf
WEnd
send ("{ESCAPE}")
sleep(100)
MouseClick("left", 340, 473, 1, 10)
Sleep(3000)
StartGame()
EndFunc

Func PRINT($message)
if $StatusTip Then
ToolTip($message, 1, 1)
EndIf
EndFunc

Func CheckInv()
;If Random(1,2,1) == 1 Then
sleep (250)
Print("Checking Bags")
Send("{i}") ;opens inv
Sleep(220)
$full = PixelSearch(1861, 720, 1862, 721, 0x0E0E0 :Cool: 
If @error Then
Print("Bags Full 1")
Send("{i}") ;close inv
BankSellandRepair()
Else

EndIf
#cs
$full = PixelSearch(1863, 669, 1864, 670, 0x10130f)
If @error Then
Print("Bags Full 2")
Send("{i}") ;close inv
BankSellandRepair()

EndIf
#ce

Send("{i}") ;close inv
; EndIf

EndFunc

Func BankSellandRepair()
$successrepairandsell += 1
PRINT("Going to Bank legs")
MouseClick("left", 417, 33) ; Move to Bank
Sleep(3200)
MouseClick("left", 923, 521) ; Move to Bank
Sleep(80)
MouseClick("left", 516, 607)
sleep(150)
Bank()
sellorsalvage()
EndFunc

func sellorsalvage()
if $Sell Then
Sell()
Else
salvage()
EndIf
EndFunc



Func Sell()
MouseClick("left", 1503, 53) ; Click merchant
Sleep(3000)
PRINT("Selling!")
click()
Sleep(300)
Repair()
Sleep(200)
Send("{Space}") ; Exit merchant screen
sleep(200)
MouseClick("left", 647, 972) ; Going to portal
PRINT("Sell Done Going to Portal To kill Boss!")
sleep(1200)
MouseClick("left", 1, 94 :Cool:  ; Going to bank
sleep(1800)
GoToBoss()
EndFunc

func salvage()
PRINT("Salvaging items!")
MouseClick("left", 1796, 611) ; going to BLACK SMITH
sleep(2000)
MouseClick("left", 515, 485)
sleep(200)
MouseClick("left", 261, 293)
sleep(200)
clickleft()
Sleep(200)
Repair1()
Sleep(200)
Send("{Space}") ; Exit blacksmith screen
MouseClick("left", 1, 556) ; going to BLACK SMITH
PRINT("Salvage Done Going to Portal To kill Boss!")
sleep(2000)
GoToBoss()
EndFunc

Func Bank()
PRINT("Banking Legs!")
Local $i = 0
While $i <= 5
$i = $i + 1
sleep(180)
$SearchResult = PixelSearch(1405, 561, 1899, 748, 0x583611) ;searches for rares
If Not @error Then
MouseClick("right", $SearchResult[0], $SearchResult[1], 1, 10) ;IF ITS THERE IT CLICKS IT.
EndIf
sleep(180)
$SearchResult1 = PixelSearch(1405, 561, 1899, 748, 0x9e1a0a) ;searches for rares
If Not @error Then
MouseClick("right", $SearchResult1[0], $SearchResult1[1], 1, 10) ;IF ITS THERE IT CLICKS IT.
EndIf
sleep(180)
$SearchResult2 = PixelSearch(1405, 561, 1899, 748, 0x2a180 :Cool:  ;searches for rares
If Not @error Then
MouseClick("right", $SearchResult2[0], $SearchResult2[1], 1, 10) ;IF ITS THERE IT CLICKS IT.
EndIf
sleep(180)
$SearchResult3= PixelSearch(1405, 561, 1899, 748, 0x4d2f0f) ;searches for rares
If Not @error Then
MouseClick("right", $SearchResult3[0], $SearchResult3[1], 1, 10) ;IF ITS THERE IT CLICKS IT.
EndIf

WEnd
Send("{Space}") ; Exit bank screen
EndFunc
Func click()
sleep(200)
Local $SlotX = 1425
Local $SlotY = 588
Local $i, $j
For $i = 0 to UBound($Inventory, 1) - 1
For $j = 0 to UBound($Inventory, 2) - 1
If $Inventory[$i][$j] <> 0 Then
MouseClick("right", $SlotX, $SlotY)
Sleep($selltime)
EndIf
$SlotX += 50
Next
$SlotY += 47
$SlotX = 1425
Next
EndFunc

Func clickleft()
sleep(200)
Local $SlotX = 1425
Local $SlotY = 588
Local $i, $j
For $i = 0 to UBound($Inventory, 1) - 1
For $j = 0 to UBound($Inventory, 2) - 1
If $Inventory[$i][$j] <> 0 Then
MouseClick("left", $SlotX, $SlotY)
Sleep($selltime)
EndIf
$SlotX += 50
Next
$SlotY += 47
$SlotX = 1425
Next
EndFunc
#cs
Func result1()
$result1 = _ImageSearch("resumobutton.png",1,$x1,$y1,0)
EndFunc
#CE
Func Repair()
PRINT("Repairing.")
MouseClick("left", 509, 482) ; Open up repair menu
Sleep(400)
MouseClick("left", 273, 592) ; Pay for repairs
EndFunc

Func Repair1()
PRINT("Repairing.")
MouseClick("left", 523, 609) ; Open up repair menu
Sleep(250)
MouseClick("left", 261, 593) ; Pay for repairs
EndFunc

Func TogglePause()
$paused = NOT $paused
while $paused
Print("Bot Paused!")
sleep(10)
WEnd
EndFunc

Func LogToFile($message)
if $FLog Then
$file = FileOpen("OldRuinsBotLog.txt", 1)
if $file <> -1 Then
FileWriteLine($file, "[" & @YEAR & "-" & @MON & "-" & @MDAY & " " & @HOUR & ":" & @MIN & ":" & @SEC & "] " & $message)
FileClose($file)
EndIf
EndIf
EndFunc


Func Quit()
if $FLog Then
$file = FileOpen("OldRuinsBotLog.txt", 1)
if $file <> -1 Then
FileWriteLine($file, "............................................................................... ")
FileWriteLine($file, "[" & @YEAR & "-" & @MON & "-" & @MDAY & " " & @HOUR & ":" & @MIN & ":" & @SEC & "] Exiting...")
FileWriteLine($file, "---------- SUMARY -------------------")
FileWriteLine($file, "")
FileWriteLine($file, "---------- || -------------------")
FileWriteLine($file, "---------- || -------------------")
FileWriteLine($file, "---------- \ / -------------------")
FileWriteLine($file, "---------- \/ -------------------")
FileWriteLine($file, "Total Runs - " & $Run)
FileWriteLine($file, "Total Success Repair and sell - " & $successrepairandsell)
FileWriteLine($file, "Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - " & $successlegs)
FileWriteLine($file, "Total Success Rares - " & $successrares)
FileWriteLine($file, "Total Success Magics - " & $successmagic)
FileWriteLine($file, "Total Success Gems - " & $successgems)
FileWriteLine($file, "-----------------------------------------------------------------------------")
FileWriteLine($file, "-----------------------------------------------------------------------------")
FileWriteLine($file, "-----------------------------------------------------------------------------")
FileWriteLine($file, "-----------------------------------------------------------------------------")
FileClose($file)
EndIf
EndIf
Exit
EndFunc

----------


## billxt

very cool script richardptt , thanks

i was wondering if its possible to make another program running next to the bot, which does like this:
1 imagesearch DC popup
2 close bot process
3. make diablo goes back to main screen
4. start process bot

----------


## Kelz

Well actually to scale resolution you just need a multiplier, and then add that multiplier to every click. But that's still boring anyway.

richardptt your update seems cool, I'll try that. Can I put in on the front page of the thread ?

Maybe we could directly create a github repo or whatever to update the bot

----------


## richardptt

> Well actually to scale resolution you just need a multiplier, and then add that multiplier to every click. But that's still boring anyway.
> 
> richardptt your update seems cool, I'll try that. Can I put in on the front page of the thread ?
> 
> Maybe we could directly create a github repo or whatever to update the bot


i sent u a pvt messege saying if u wanted me to help u , and u me  :Big Grin:  so i dont mind
i am changing the bot all the time, At the moment i am doing in oder to be able to choose ur character by now only doing for Demon hunter and wizzard, and tell see if possible to make for melees

----------


## richardptt

> very cool script richardptt , thanks
> 
> i was wondering if its possible to make another program running next to the bot, which does like this:
> 1 imagesearch DC popup
> 2 close bot process
> 3. make diablo goes back to main screen
> 4. start process bot


WELL that is possible just with auto it, i can make a condtion, exmple , i want to find a door, and i will say this u will try 100 times if u find the door be fore u get at 90 GOOD U FOUD THE DOOR IT MEans U HAVE NOT DCED, IF u reach at 90 and not FOUnd the DOOR ... ERROR U DC, now all i have to do with the bot is where am i, the diconnect panel ? at LOg in pannel ? 
but to do so, its needed IMAGESEARCH , and its giving errors to u guys, maybe u need to put DLL fiels at system 32, not sure why it doesnt work for u, but for me it works

----------


## Crapling

> Well actually to scale resolution you just need a multiplier, and then add that multiplier to every click. But that's still boring anyway.


Would you mind giving me the formula on how to do that? I am looking on google and I am not having any luck.

----------


## Hypnotika89

Tryed it with my DH ... The fight is really bad ;D. The rest is perfect. Only problem is -> Char is shooting to long so the loot check is to late, when the loot color already vanished.

----------


## richardptt

> Tryed it with my DH ... The fight is really bad ;D. The rest is perfect. Only problem is -> Char is shooting to long so the loot check is to late, when the loot color already vanished.


 i am current working on the fight! u will be ABLE TO make ur own fight the way u want  :Big Grin:  and with the time u want to shoot on each button
btw PRESS alt and the loot color wont vanish

----------


## carvcik

nvm.... new patch fixed it

----------


## flowie

dont bother guys. mangle has been nerfed. usually 2.6lgph now only 0.4lgph... sighh....

----------


## carvcik

rng is rng

----------


## flowie

not rly, week has been shit. I've been farming him for a long time so i know what im saying.

----------


## billxt

i use this http://*******/9i2G6 imagesearch, works so far ( imageine lots of ****** means a d .f. l .y

the problem is you have to put the condition to so many places, things can go wrong too many different places

thats why i thought a completely standalone Dc check could do the trick

----------


## Kelz

> Would you mind giving me the formula on how to do that? I am looking on google and I am not having any luck.


Well, just divide your resolution by the bot's resolution and apply that multiplier.

1600×900 : 
1600 / 1920 = 0.83333. Multiply coordinates by that.

Although it may cause problems with color detection and stuff, and would be very long to replace in files

----------


## incuz

hey guys,
great improvements in the last few days, really nice richard & kelz
got a problem though since i switched to the modified version by richard, which sometimes just happens, sometimes it doesnt
it enters tp, loots chest & shrine, then goes through the doorway to mangle and then the cursor moves to the position the doorway would be at again and it just stops
infoscreen says its on step "loot no3"
any ideas?
happens 1 out of 4 times, quite annoying like this :<

BR & keep up the good work

----------


## richardptt

> hey guys,
> great improvements in the last few days, really nice richard & kelz
> got a problem though since i switched to the modified version by richard, which sometimes just happens, sometimes it doesnt
> it enters tp, loots chest & shrine, then goes through the doorway to mangle and then the cursor moves to the position the doorway would be at again and it just stops
> infoscreen says its on step "loot no3"
> any ideas?
> happens 1 out of 4 times, quite annoying like this :<
> 
> BR & keep up the good work


 WOULD be AWsome if when u see that happen, PRESS F10 and then TAke aPRINT screen 
can u do that plz

----------


## incuz

ofc i can
coincidently it is working atm though  :Big Grin:  continuing to watch
will be back with feedback

----------


## richardptt

> ofc i can
> coincidently it is working atm though  continuing to watch
> will be back with feedback


AHAAH that WAS funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hypnotika89

I was trying to switch your fighting sequence with the one provided by Kelz since it worked super well with my DH. I end up dying like a moron :-D. I should learn the basics of auto it before writing in someone program i guess :-D

----------


## carvcik

If it loops out try turning off chest and pool looting seems like it helped me

----------


## richardptt

> I was trying to switch your fighting sequence with the one provided by Kelz since it worked super well with my DH. I end up dying like a moron :-D. I should learn the basics of auto it before writing in someone program i guess :-D


ALMOST DONE MAN ;D i will make it

----------


## shockcircuit

still doesnt seem to be picking up or stashing set items for me. Has this feature been added yet?

----------


## richardptt

> still doesnt seem to be picking up or stashing set items for me. Has this feature been added yet?


its fixed but not UPdated only on my version!

----------


## richardptt

> still doesnt seem to be picking up or stashing set items for me. Has this feature been added yet?


lol, u are right, i fixed to put set in bank, but its not PICK ing up, gona fix it fast

----------


## jssmith

Would appreciate an honest answer here, this is the first time I've ever thought about botting and would like to know the risks, specifically the risks involved with this particular bot. Is it ban-able? Has anyone been banned due to it? If I do get banned will it be a perma-ban or a temporary? 

Any personal experiences would be amazing, thanks.

----------


## richardptt

> Would appreciate an honest answer here, this is the first time I've ever thought about botting and would like to know the risks, specifically the risks involved with this particular bot. Is it ban-able? Has anyone been banned due to it? If I do get banned will it be a perma-ban or a temporary? 
> 
> Any personal experiences would be amazing, thanks.


well, i have been banned twice on wow 2 years ago by using a bot to farm honnor!, and i used to bot fram at lvl 60 diablo cellar door, and i restarted boting this night 
let me show u 

during the night i wake up 
[2014-04-06 04:49:19] Joining Game [65]
...............................................................................
[2014-04-06 06:31:30] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 65
Total Success Repair and sell - 8
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 13 this is leg material
Total Success Rares - 115
Total Success Magics - 106
Total Success Gems - 7

[2014-04-06 08:50:08] Joining Game [106]
[2014-04-06 08:50:57] Picked: 1/181 Rares at Run nº106
[2014-04-06 08:50:59] Picked: 1/187 Magics at Run nº106
[2014-04-06 08:51:00] Picked: 1/182 Rares at Run nº106
[2014-04-06 08:51:19] Joining Game [107]
[2014-04-06 08:52:08] Picked: 1/183 Rares at Run nº107
[2014-04-06 08:52:10] Picked: 1/188 Magics at Run nº107
...............................................................................
[2014-04-06 08:52:17] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 107
Total Success Repair and sell - 12
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 10 2 legs and 8 material
Total Success Rares - 183
Total Success Magics - 188
Total Success Gems - 11

----------


## incuz

richard
pm'ed you with screenshot after it happend :/

----------


## richardptt

> richard
> pm'ed you with screenshot after it happend :/


cant see the screen , can u add the screen here ?

----------


## richardptt

> cant see the screen , can u add the screen here ?


I remake the BOT, to a new one where u can make ur own fight, almost all, i am trying to connect to diable but EU servers are FUll ;/ 
there 1 tiny bug i want to change b4 post

----------


## richardptt

fu ck i cant connect to diablo, ****ing lag ;/ any way 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4
u NEED to RE download BOTH FILES
Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III

[YOUR SPEC]
archonrightclickinicialdmgtimer=5500 after USE ALL BUFF and put hydra and slow he will attack at long range with right mouse , when boss gets near , wizards will keep the right click and spamm button 1 --------------- archonspellcD 2200 = 2.2 sec if u have alot ofc CD REduction change it to lower like 2000
archonspellcD=2200
button1wizzardtimes=6 and here u will choose how many times u want to press 1, REMmber the bigger the number is the longer the fight is

----------


## richardptt

> richard
> pm'ed you with screenshot after it happend :/


 NOW i would like to ask u if it stops  :Big Grin:  if u give a try on bot

----------


## carvcik

> fu ck i cant connect to diablo, ****ing lag ;/ any way 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4
> u NEED to RE download BOTH FILES
> Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III
> 
> [YOUR SPEC]
> archonrightclickinicialdmgtimer=5500 after USE ALL BUFF and put hydra and slow he will attack at long range with right mouse , when boss gets near , wizards will keep the right click and spamm button 1 --------------- archonspellcD 2200 = 2.2 sec if u have alot ofc CD REduction change it to lower like 2000
> archonspellcD=2200
> button1wizzardtimes=6 and here u will choose how many times u want to press 1, REMmber the bigger the number is the longer the fight is


Thats gonna be for set item pick up and deposit ?

----------


## darthc0la

richardptt can you make one for 1366x768 16:9 resolution?

----------


## incuz

richard, ive compiled the new au3 and config and will check it out now
was it intentional that you left out chest and pool loot? i reactivated it for testing - ill try to let it run for 30min and get back to you

----------


## richardptt

> Thats gonna be for set item pick up and deposit ?


carvcik would be so awsome if u check that for me, i FIXED but i only have 1 set on my bags and i would need more to give a GOOD try on it, just pre F10 and trow to ground and let it pick up, right after u kill the boss, and leave alt key to show drop loot tooltip, and fill the last slots of ur bags so he detects that u have bags full in order to stash it to bank

----------


## incuz

oh okay... had it on the first run with chest and pool loot active
he runs up and uses the staircase while/during loot try no3, then stands at the manglemaw spawn and moves the mouse to the position of the staircase

----------


## richardptt

> richard, ive compiled the new au3 and config and will check it out now
> was it intentional that you left out chest and pool loot? i reactivated it for testing - ill try to let it run for 30min and get back to you


i turned off , so i can TEST FASTER because i was improving the fight config, and i didnt want to lose time on looting the chest and picking the pool

----------


## richardptt

> oh okay... had it on the first run with chest and pool loot active
> he runs up and uses the staircase while/during loot try no3, then stands at the manglemaw spawn and moves the mouse to the position of the staircase


if u turn chest and pool off, does it happen ?

----------


## incuz

sec ill try

----------


## richardptt

> richardptt can you make one for 1366x768 16:9 resolution?


that's gonna BE abit hard! because i still have lots of things to do, and to change resolution gonna be bored :/

----------


## darthc0la

aww man  :Frown: !!!

----------


## richardptt

CAnt Connect AT the moments too many online atm, i guess i will be able to connect back in 3 hours, it means i cant do anything to get bot working 100% right now

----------


## incuz

did 10 runs without pool and chest, didnt happen.. man that suxx, want the chestloot over night  :Big Grin: 
but the archon dps rotation doesnt use timebubble on the right mousekey before switching to archon anymore :<
you gonna implement that or should i just change it for now?

----------


## richardptt

> did 10 runs without pool and chest, didnt happen.. man that suxx, want the chestloot over night 
> but the archon dps rotation doesnt use timebubble on the right mousekey before switching to archon anymore :<
> you gonna implement that or should i just change it for now?


 the tiny problem was that, i need to add more miliseconds, now i guess i have something wrong on the pool thing

----------


## shockcircuit

Same issue here. Time bubble no longer pops at the beginning of the fight. Died because of it so didnt get a chance to test set item pick up. It did bank legs at beginning of run and DID NOT bank the set item instead it tried to sell it. Luckily was watching.

----------


## richardptt

> Same issue here. Time bubble no longer pops at the beginning of the fight. Died because of it so didnt get a chance to test set item pick up. It did bank legs at beginning of run and DID NOT bank the set item instead it tried to sell it. Luckily was watching.


OMG ;S I i guess i need to add more Pixels search for legs and set its easy but when u dont have ALL THE SETS COLORS u cant make it work, do u have human parts material on your bags ?
just try with that, 
and about the bubble i know its not poping i will fix that, but i cant connect sry :& and btw dont let the bot run for him self with legs and sets at bags

----------


## carvcik

gonna test sets got couple once im done with bounties bout 10minutes

----------


## shockcircuit

It banks the legendary (brown) items fine including the human parts material from what ive seen so far. I tried with a few differnt set items (green) and it didn't stash any of them. It just moved over to bank and tried to sell everything

----------


## incuz

added timebubble workaround for now



> Func wizard()
> Sleep(100)
> Send("2")
> Sleep(100)
> Send("3")
> Sleep(100)
> Send("4")
> sleep(100)
> MouseClick("left", 282, 964)
> ...


absolutly no problem btw m8 when doing it without chest and pool, works flawlessly

----------


## richardptt

i will try to fix with pool

----------


## incuz

ok, did 30 mins of runs and observed
w/o chest & pool absolutly no errors in the rotation, with the timebubble adjustment absolutly brilliant
yes, it loots set items now, got the "worst case szenario" in having amulet & chest set in one run - BUT...
.. it doesn't stash them and try's to salvage - was mentioned before and i can confirm it now
gonna pause for now till that is fixed (caugh caugh richard caugh get yourself connected already!!)

----------


## StrikeN

Can i change something so it doesnt run behind the stones in the beggining? And it also just clicks 1-2-4 not the 3 button. Because if i stand behind the stones my spells doesnt hit the boss at all..

----------


## richardptt

> ok, did 30 mins of runs and observed
> w/o chest & pool absolutly no errors in the rotation, with the timebubble adjustment absolutly brilliant
> yes, it loots set items now, got the "worst case szenario" in having amulet & chest set in one run - BUT...
> .. it doesn't stash them and try's to salvage - was mentioned before and i can confirm it now
> gonna pause for now till that is fixed (caugh caugh richard caugh get yourself connected already!!)


 i am ALREADY and with GOOD NEW it DROPED ME a MY FIRST set lvl 70, ( the other set was a craft from lvl 60 ) i will add more SET to STASH, IF u want to help i can print screen all ur set togther and bag and save it in PNG FILE at paint and try to send me, that would HELp me ALOT

----------


## richardptt

> Can i change something so it doesnt run behind the stones in the beggining? And it also just clicks 1-2-4 not the 3 button. Because if i stand behind the stones my spells doesnt hit the boss at all..


u mean ur FIGHT positions ?

----------


## StrikeN

Yes exactly richard!

----------


## incuz

isnt set to stash possible with a simple pixelsearch for the green color in the inv?

----------


## incuz

afaik the green background is always the same

----------


## BlackOctober

One issue I'm having right now is when my inventory fills. The bot appears to try to loot the items that are on the ground over and over. At what point is it supposed to salvage/stash my drops?

----------


## carvcik

same bot never checked inventory

----------


## richardptt

> isnt set to stash possible with a simple pixelsearch for the green color in the inv?


yes and it how its done, but i need the ID color correct ;D !!! wich i dont have or didnt

----------


## richardptt

> One issue I'm having right now is when my inventory fills. The bot appears to try to loot the items that are on the ground over and over. At what point is it supposed to salvage/stash my drops?


where did u download the bot ?
and it salvage or sell u can choose
and ofc stash the legs and sets  :Big Grin:

----------


## richardptt

> same bot never checked inventory


same for u where did u download ur bot from »

----------


## incuz

i sampled the background and the most prominent color in hex is #4b8f1c
do i need to convert that into anything else or should it recognize hex?

----------


## richardptt

> Yes exactly richard!


make a print screen and go paint put some mark where u want to shoot from ,and put it here and i will do it for u

----------


## richardptt

> i sampled the background and the most prominent color in hex is #4b8f1c
> do i need to convert that into anything else or should it recognize hex?


$SearchResult = PixelSearch(1405, 561, 1899, 748, 0x583611) ;searches for rares

----------


## BlackOctober

> where did u download the bot ?
> and it salvage or sell u can choose
> and ofc stash the legs and sets


Downloaded 2.0.4 from the first page of this thread. Then I downloaded the bot.au3 and config files that you uploaded to dropbox about an hour ago

----------


## richardptt

> Downloaded 2.0.4 from the first page of this thread. Then I downloaded the bot.au3 and config files that you uploaded to dropbox about an hour ago


and do u open with EXE ?

just go Dropbox.com and redownload 2 files and put them 1 folder and nothing else

there are 2 diferent bots in this thread

----------


## incuz

k richard
in the bank function i added my green color sample



> $SearchResult4= PixelSearch(1405, 561, 1899, 748, #4b8f1c) ;searches for set


stashed 3 setitems for me, amu ring and gloves

kknpthxbye..

AND GET CHEST POOL TO WORK xD!!

----------


## incuz

imagesearch for arcane dust and veiled crystal stashing next? :3

----------


## BlackOctober

> and do u open with EXE ?
> 
> just go Dropbox.com and redownload 2 files and put them 1 folder and nothing else
> 
> there are 2 diferent bots in this thread


Do I use the .exe from Manglebot 2.0.4 in the first page of this thread? The bot never seems to check inventory or produce a log of legendaries found, etc

----------


## incuz

BlackOctober
the .exe included in 2.0.4 is the combiled original release of 2.0.4..
to benefit from the ongoing changes by richard you need to download autoit (its free etc.) and run his script urself OR compile a new .exe out of his modified bot.au3

----------


## Fulkol

It works with meele
Setup tested and worked for 4h + with barbarian:
1) Avalance - vulcano (the bot will use this at the location of the boss)
2) WOTB - insanity
3) Battle rage - marauder's rage
4) Call of the ancients - The council rises
LMB - empty
RMB frenzy - smite (stunlock)

On torment 3 with 500k dps and 8 mill toughness it takes around 15-20 sec to him to kill it without losing hp.
Tp and loot also works like charm

Cheers and thanks for the awesome autoit  :Smile:

----------


## richardptt

> imagesearch for arcane dust and veiled crystal stashing next? :3


why i dont need that  :Big Grin:

----------


## mkcpanda

does anyone else get stuck as soon as they enter the boss room? after I loot the chest, it enters the boss room and is stuck on "looting items (3)"

----------


## richardptt

> does anyone else get stuck as soon as they enter the boss room? after I loot the chest, it enters the boss room and is stuck on "looting items (3)"


yh, i have to fix that :S

if u want to farm right now just open txt filel config.ini and Chestandpoolloot=1 DELETE number 1 and save 


Chestandpoolloot= 
must stay like this and farm meanwhile i try to fix it

----------


## incuz

richard, tried my setcolor code implementation yet? i can tell you, works like a charm !  :Smile:

----------


## richardptt

> richard, tried my setcolor code implementation yet? i can tell you, works like a charm !


i ADDed that color to the bot, but i dont have that many sets :S so i just added

----------


## incuz

im an idiot, had to change it to *0x4b8f1c* to not have compiling errors :x

----------


## richardptt

> im an idiot, had to change it to *0x4b8f1c* to not have compiling errors :x


i mean " x " ? well i didnt changed :P xDDD

ALready found the problemm at POOLS

----------


## StrikeN

It works where it was before you changed the position. You run abit to the right at the start, i hope you understand where

----------


## incuz

tell us then richard, the only thing i found was a wrong sleep timer with a value of 360 where he doesnt have enough time for the loot function and bugs out

----------


## richardptt

> It works where it was before you changed the position. You run abit to the right at the start, i hope you understand where



where do you want  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hypnotika89

; Go into position for the boss
Func StartBoss()
Sleep(1500)
$found = False
while not $found
; Looks for candles in the top left corner
$coord = PixelSearch(135, 572, 135, 572, 0x6D6236, 30)
If Not @error Then
$found = True
Sleep(500)
; Go at the bottom of the room
MouseClick("left", 777, 957, 2, 20)
Else
sleep(10)
EndIf
WEnd
BeatBoss()
EndFunc

; Fights the boss
Func BeatBoss()
Sleep(2500) ; Waits for the player to arrive at the battle spot. Dont put this too low
$dead = False

; Use some spells
Send("2")
Sleep(200)
Send("3")
Sleep(200)
Send("4")
MouseMove(1150, 137)
MouseDown("right")
Sleep(200)
Send("1")
sleep($bossTimer)
while not $dead


This is what he means // the red dot

----------


## richardptt

> tell us then richard, the only thing i found was a wrong sleep timer with a value of 360 where he doesnt have enough time for the loot function and bugs out


no, because just because it says " loot " on tooltip doesnt mean is that , and the config is made if u waste or fail at loot, it will go on, other wise if u had bags full it would spam loot and drop it over and over again,
the real problem was when u get at boss's room, he does a pixel search on some candles and if didnt had time enought or failed at scan then the bot would try to search the blue door wich u had already in , other wors u cant find what is not there

----------


## richardptt

> ; Go into position for the boss
> Func StartBoss()
> Sleep(1500)
> $found = False
> while not $found
> ; Looks for candles in the top left corner
> $coord = PixelSearch(135, 572, 135, 572, 0x6D6236, 30)
> If Not @error Then
> $found = True
> ...


Sorry i did not understand your meaning :S

----------


## richardptt

Can some oen TELL ME what is CORE coins! and how i have them ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

StrikeN asked if you could revert the position the character is running before the fight starts. This is the old code where hes just running a few steps. This is also the good fighting sequence for a DH. But im still to stupid to combine yours and this code

----------


## richardptt

> StrikeN asked if you could revert the position the character is running before the fight starts. This is the old code where hes just running a few steps. This is also the good fighting sequence for a DH. But im still to stupid to combine yours and this code


the old position was this one 
MouseClick("left", 777, 957)character move to old position 
but i need to change the aim too sec
MouseMove(1150, 137) and mouse ( aim ) moves to old position
want me to put on bot ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Would be awesome. I could use the bot then aswell with my DH

----------


## incuz

found an issue with the set stasher..
the old hex alone doesn't work, because amus & rings are darker
added a Searchresult 5 with 0x326815, its the darker green
testing now

----------


## richardptt

> found an issue with the set stasher..
> the old hex alone doesn't work, because amus & rings are darker
> added a Searchresult 5 with 0x326815, its the darker green
> testing now


did it worked ?

----------


## richardptt

> Would be awesome. I could use the bot then aswell with my DH


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4 
copy demonhunter bot, i havent tryed because i am having problems with conection
i still have to do a demon hunter fight mode

----------


## incuz

well i just dl'ed the bot.au3 from an hour ago that you uploaded, amus and rings didn't work with that
now ill add my color and try again when my inv gets full again

----------


## richardptt

> well i just dl'ed the bot.au3 from an hour ago that you uploaded, amus and rings didn't work with that
> now ill add my color and try again when my inv gets full again


incuz read what is writen orange

----------


## incuz

(http://i62.tinypic.com/23vmcet.png for large)

1 Slot sets don't work! 
Tried the Stasher with the shown inv, stashes all except for the belt and amu
even with my modifications.. any ideas?

----------


## Hypnotika89

DH bot dosnt work at all. I will wait for tomorrow so you have enough time !

----------


## richardptt

> (http://i62.tinypic.com/23vmcet.png for large)
> 
> 1 Slot sets don't work! 
> Tried the Stasher with the shown inv, stashes all except for the belt and amu
> even with my modifications.. any ideas?


put the amulet and belt on first's slots and put a set also on amulent and belt place; just swap them, and see if the item u swap with stay in stash, and amulet goes bank!

----------


## richardptt

> DH bot dosnt work at all. I will wait for tomorrow so you have enough time !


what happens ?! :S

----------


## incuz

k did what you asked,

if i put a set armor in the "inv full" slots, it stashes the amu and belt (yey!) but then ignores the armor and wants to salvage it

----------


## Hypnotika89

He stood in the entrance shot 2 times and got killed :>

----------


## syypher

You guys are still trying to rework the Mangleclaw farming bot? I'm just curious because for the 2nd day now, I believe he was stealth nerfed. He's hardly dropping anything now. You guys still getting good drops? If so my RNG is terribad... Use to get 2-3 an hour, now MAYBE 1 legend an hour...

----------


## richardptt

> k did what you asked,
> 
> if i put a set armor in the "inv full" slots, it stashes the amu and belt (yey!) but then ignores the armor and wants to salvage it


then the problem is that the bot is not maded to stash that amount of items , at least the olds verion of bot, because i tried to stash alot of leg's and it stashed all

----------


## richardptt

> You guys are still trying to rework the Mangleclaw farming bot? I'm just curious because for the 2nd day now, I believe he was stealth nerfed. He's hardly dropping anything now. You guys still getting good drops? If so my RNG is terribad... Use to get 2-3 an hour, now MAYBE 1 legend an hour...


 i would say that is better 1 than nothing and also farmed 4, 000 000 gold with it , not bad at all and around 6-7 paragons lvl

----------


## billxt

mangidc1 - Pastebin.com

this is my simple dc checker
it needs some more testing but looks promising.
- works with 1920x1080 resolution fullwindowed

----------


## Hypnotika89

Agreed. I don't need 450k legs an hour. Had the bot on for 2 hours = 3 legs/3mil gold/5 paragons. Its ok and thats fine how it is

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Hypnotika89

Richard ? Could you just add the old "manglebot 2.0.4" fighting sequence to your (sell/stash/repair bot?). This would make it so viable for me.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> Richard ? Could you just add the old "manglebot 2.0.4" fighting sequence to your (sell/stash/repair bot?). This would make it so viable for me.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


i wish i could help you right now , but i cant connect to diablo atm :S
can u tell me, what does iti say at tool tip and u get stucked ?

----------


## Nyeko

Is it possible to make it work on 1680x1050 , my resolustion doesn't go over that because i m using 16:10 monitor ^.^

----------


## Hypnotika89

Thats ok, ill just wait till tomorrow  :Smile: . Thanks anyway man. I appreciate your work!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Nyeko

Is it possible to make it work on 1680x1050 , my resolustion doesn't go over that because i m using 16:10 monitor ^.^

----------


## incuz

richard? when are you thinking of implementing the fix for the chest & pool? tried activating it again with the latest build and it still hangs :/

----------


## nommi

Great work! everything works great except the sell/salvage for some reason, when my inventory is full it just keeps trying to pick up the drop over and over again.

----------


## jkmoney

just filled my inv with legs some greens, it wants to sell the set legs, how do i fix?

----------


## Martin Ravn

Yea! Wtf.. It's selling my Green items to the vendor! :-O Make it stop  :Frown:  Anyone got a fix for that!? And does it even pick up the green/set items when it drops from Manglemaw? :-O

----------


## Emanuelxxx

I test it whit my Barbar and he run fine, but if he start fight, he use the skills to fast. 

After kill he he restart the run and run to chest. He give the Legy/Rare to chest and the Gold items i have to Salvage, but he dont closed the windows form Chest/Inv and stay and do nothing. If i change to sell, the mous click on open inv and give all gold items in chest. What i do wrong?

. And why he dont pick Gold ?

----------


## dmil23

Is it possible to edit the code to make this work on 1600x900 resolution?

----------


## nommi

Why is it whenever I try to compile the script from dropbox, it gives me this error

(340) : ==> Unterminated string.: 
LogToFile("Picked 1/" & $Successlegs & "Legendaries at Run n? & $run)

----------


## richardptt

> Great work! everything works great except the sell/salvage for some reason, when my inventory is full it just keeps trying to pick up the drop over and over again.


in THis THREATH there ARE 2 BUILDS ! 1 made from the real author wich doesnt sell not repair and doesnt check that u have full bags and mine wich is a remake of the original , now the question is wich bot do u have ?!

----------


## richardptt

> Why is it whenever I try to compile the script from dropbox, it gives me this error
> 
> (340) : ==> Unterminated string.: 
> LogToFile("Picked 1/" & $Successlegs & "Legendaries at Run n? & $run)


i thinks there is mising a " " " on the script thanks for info!

----------


## jkmoney

> i thinks there is mising a " " " on the script thanks for info!


Hey so run wise, your script is flawless (ran it overnight 10h) However, set items are an issue, it'll pick most up, but refuses to bank most of them. Instead of using yellow/brown/green for banking can we not use the question mark on the UNID leg? Because right now we either have to choose between juicy selling of rares but sacrafice set items, or just have it pick only legs up and never sell anything.

----------


## richardptt

> Hey so run wise, your script is flawless (ran it overnight 10h) However, set items are an issue, it'll pick most up, but refuses to bank most of them. Instead of using yellow/brown/green for banking can we not use the question mark on the UNID leg? Because right now we either have to choose between juicy selling of rares but sacrafice set items, or just have it pick only legs up and never sell anything.


i didnt get all of ur idead, BUT i can make the bot chooseing between sell/salvage or keep stashing set and legs and not picking yellow, 
almost evry thing is possible, i just didnt get ur idead 100%

----------


## richardptt

> Hey so run wise, your script is flawless (ran it overnight 10h) However, set items are an issue, it'll pick most up, but refuses to bank most of them. Instead of using yellow/brown/green for banking can we not use the question mark on the UNID leg? Because right now we either have to choose between juicy selling of rares but sacrafice set items, or just have it pick only legs up and never sell anything.


does it even strash yellows ?
because its not suppossed to , or maybe have the same pixeal on yellow that i use for sets

----------


## jkmoney

> i didnt get all of ur idead, BUT i can make the bot chooseing between sell/salvage or keep stashing set and legs and not picking yellow, 
> almost evry thing is possible, i just didnt get ur idead 100%


right now in stash it look for green and brown items, but if you make it look for the question mark on unid legs, should be 0 chance of selling set items?

http://diablo.incgamers.com/wp-conte...egendaries.jpg

that question mark in case you're confused. 

you know what i mean? Because right now I lose set items while Im sleeping =[.

Anyway, great work so far!

----------


## jkmoney

> does it even strash yellows ?
> because its not suppossed to , or maybe have the same pixeal on yellow that i use for sets


no, but sometimes doesn't stash set items and wants to sell/salvage

----------


## richardptt

> right now in stash it look for green and brown items, but if you make it look for the question mark on unid legs, should be 0 chance of selling set items?
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/wp-conte...egendaries.jpg
> 
> that question mark in case you're confused. 
> 
> you know what i mean? Because right now I lose set items while Im sleeping =[.
> 
> Anyway, great work so far!


the problem is i have to use a pixel search! or white color or blue color , and doesth rares and blue have that color on items it means it may stash both blue and rares and set and browns with question mark , any way i can try that but to do so, i need an legs with question mark :P

----------


## jkmoney

> the problem is i have to use a pixel search! or white color or blue color , and doesth rares and blue have that color on items it means it may stash both blue and rares and set and browns with question mark , any way i can try that but to do so, i need an legs with question mark :P


whats ur skype?

----------


## richardptt

> whats ur skype?


kyadwo from portugal

----------


## jjj7

does anyone have a 1280x script please

----------


## richardptt

Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III wizzard build
Demon Hunter - Game Guide - Diablo III DEmon hunter Build


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4 DOWNLOAD BOTH FILEs

open config.ini and leave 1 on what ur character is
[Character]
Wizard=1
demonhunter=

----------


## kirss1993

why am i getting error 

how do i fix it?

----------


## nommi

> why am i getting error 
> 
> how do i fix it?


I actually found out how to do it, just edit with autoit, replace where all the ? in the error line with "

for example: "Legendaries at Run n? & $run) >>>>>>>>>> "Legendaries at Run n" & $run)

----------


## richardptt

> I actually found out how to do it, just edit with autoit, replace where all the ? in the error line with "
> 
> for example: "Legendaries at Run n? & $run) >>>>>>>>>> "Legendaries at Run n" & $run)


hmn i guess it is the º is making that error , just deleted but havent updated

----------


## Hypnotika89

Richaaaaaard !!!!! You are the man !!!

It fcking works perfectly !!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Xosmos

To all those asking for different resolutions, I added an All Resolution version a few days ago. This is just the original with chest looting, click optimizations, resolution conversion, and some other features. I updated it since last time for those having problems with clicking the door after the pool was found. Note that this does NOT pick up all loot and vendor them, that is what Richardptt added. To Richardptt: you should merge the optimizations in this version and the resolution conversion with your version.

http://www.filedropper.com/manglemaw204v2

----------


## Hypnotika89

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
[2014-04-07 08:00:29] Joining Game [1]
[2014-04-07 08:01:00] Picked: 1/1 Magics at Run nº1
[2014-04-07 08:01:27] Picked: 1/1 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-07 08:01:29] Picked: 1/2 Magics at Run nº1
[2014-04-07 08:01:31] Picked: 1/2 Rares at Run nº1
[2014-04-07 08:01:47] Joining Game [2]
[2014-04-07 08:02:18] Picked: 1/3 Magics at Run nº2
[2014-04-07 08:02:45] Picked: 1/3 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-07 08:02:47] Picked: 1/4 Magics at Run nº2
[2014-04-07 08:02:49] Picked: 1/4 Rares at Run nº2
[2014-04-07 08:02:51] Picked: 1/5 Magics at Run nº2
[2014-04-07 08:03:06] Joining Game [3]
[2014-04-07 08:03:55] Picked: 1/5 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-07 08:03:57] Picked: 1/6 Magics at Run nº3
[2014-04-07 08:03:59] Picked: 1/6 Rares at Run nº3
[2014-04-07 08:04:15] Joining Game [4]
[2014-04-07 08:05:04] Picked: 1/7 Rares at Run nº4
[2014-04-07 08:05:06] Picked: 1/7 Magics at Run nº4
[2014-04-07 08:05:08] Picked: 1/8 Magics at Run nº4
[2014-04-07 08:05:23] Joining Game [5]
[2014-04-07 08:05:53] Picked: 1/9 Magics at Run nº5
[2014-04-07 08:06:20] Picked: 1/8 Rares at Run nº5
[2014-04-07 08:06:22] Picked: 1/10 Magics at Run nº5
[2014-04-07 08:06:24] Picked: 1/9 Rares at Run nº5
[2014-04-07 08:06:40] Joining Game [6]
[2014-04-07 08:07:29] Picked: 1/10 Rares at Run nº6
[2014-04-07 08:07:31] Picked: 1/11 Magics at Run nº6
[2014-04-07 08:07:33] Picked: 1/12 Magics at Run nº6
[2014-04-07 08:07:48] Joining Game [7]
[2014-04-07 08:08:55] Picked: 1/13 Magics at Run nº7
[2014-04-07 08:09:22] Picked: 1/11 Rares at Run nº7
[2014-04-07 08:09:24] Picked: 1/14 Magics at Run nº7
[2014-04-07 08:09:26] Picked: 1/12 Rares at Run nº7
[2014-04-07 08:09:42] Joining Game [8]
[2014-04-07 08:10:15] Picked: 1/15 Magics at Run nº8
[2014-04-07 08:10:39] Picked: 1/1Legendaries at Run nº8
[2014-04-07 08:10:43] Picked: 1/13 Rares at Run nº8
[2014-04-07 08:10:45] Picked: 1/16 Magics at Run nº8
[2014-04-07 08:10:47] Picked: 1/17 Magics at Run nº8
[2014-04-07 08:11:02] Joining Game [9]
[2014-04-07 08:11:51] Picked: 1/2Legendaries at Run nº9
[2014-04-07 08:11:55] Picked: 1/14 Rares at Run nº9
[2014-04-07 08:11:57] Picked: 1/18 Magics at Run nº9
[2014-04-07 08:11:59] Picked: 1/19 Magics at Run nº9
[2014-04-07 08:12:14] Joining Game [10]
[2014-04-07 08:13:00] Picked: 1/3Legendaries at Run nº10
[2014-04-07 08:13:04] Picked: 1/15 Rares at Run nº10
[2014-04-07 08:13:06] Picked: 1/20 Magics at Run nº10
[2014-04-07 08:13:08] Picked: 1/16 Rares at Run nº10
[2014-04-07 08:13:24] Joining Game [11]
...............................................................................
[2014-04-07 08:13:26] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 11
Total Success Repair and sell - 1
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 3
Total Success Rares - 16
Total Success Magics - 20
Total Success Gems - 0


Demon Hunter - Game Guide - Diablo III <--- The improved passivs !

I will now adjust the click timers for all the other Demonhunters out there.

----------


## richardptt

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> [2014-04-07 08:00:29] Joining Game [1]
> [2014-04-07 08:01:00] Picked: 1/1 Magics at Run nº1
> [2014-04-07 08:01:27] Picked: 1/1 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-07 08:01:29] Picked: 1/2 Magics at Run nº1
> [2014-04-07 08:01:31] Picked: 1/2 Rares at Run nº1
> [2014-04-07 08:01:47] Joining Game [2]
> [2014-04-07 08:02:18] Picked: 1/3 Magics at Run nº2
> [2014-04-07 08:02:45] Picked: 1/3 Rares at Run nº2
> ...


first : how the fight is now ? 
and second forget about summary, still not write, i next to do all seperated, between sets and brown legedaries! so its btter see chekc out if any sets drop and if u have them in bags or it miss sold S; ;D

----------


## richardptt

> Richaaaaaard !!!!! You are the man !!!
> 
> It fcking works perfectly !!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


oh i didnt read this  :Big Grin: !
btw did u adjust this

[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=3 change between 1- 102301230424056060 to make the combo right click and left click
rightclicktimerdh=1200 how long u want right click mouse down 
leftclicktimerdh=2300 how long u want left click mouse down

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Demon Hunter - Game Guide - Diablo III[/url] <--- The improved passivs !
> 
> I will now adjust the click timers for all the other Demonhunters out there.


Im doing this at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## richardptt

> Im doing this at the moment


i told you i was going to do combat for demons hunters, next step for monk and barbarians

----------


## nommi

Hey Richard, do you mind posting the code up on pastebin.com ? I think there are some character encoding issues between me and your computer system, and its messing up parts of the script.

----------


## Hypnotika89

3 Things:

1.
Improved combat for Demonhunters with this -> Demon Hunter - Game Guide - Diablo III <---- Skills.

[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=3
rightclicktimerdh=2300
leftclicktimerdh=1600

2.
Just got a Set-Amulett. Its still unidentified ... Do you need the png?

3.

Hes stashing these little b*stards  :Big Grin: 
Attachment 17622

The Blue staffs !

----------


## richardptt

> 3 Things:
> 
> 1.
> Improved combat for Demonhunters with this Demon Hunter - Game Guide - Diablo III Skills.
> 
> [DEmonspec]
> buttonleftrightimes=3
> rightclicktimerdh=2300
> leftclicktimerdh=1600
> ...


well png would be awsome send me to skype kyadwo, 
and 3 i cant see the image .S

----------


## richardptt

> Hey Richard, do you mind posting the code up on pastebin.com ? I think there are some character encoding issues between me and your computer system, and its messing up parts of the script.


i am deleting thoose characters , but i cant update because i changed something now it doesnt move forward after the loot done

----------


## StrikeN

Richard the image you posted about positions, the white or blue spot would be great than i get abit closer to the boss so my zombie charger doesnt miss half of the time if he stays to close to the entrance.

----------


## cero89

My character just looted a pool and then went by the door and stood there. Also, when the bags are full, the bot will try to pick up items for few seconds and then will log off leaving them on the ground. Is there anyway to make it port+salvage and then go back to pick up the items? I hate the idea of logging off with a legendary on the floor due to bag space. Thanks a lot for your work!

----------


## richardptt

> Richard the image you posted about positions, the white or blue spot would be great than i get abit closer to the boss so my zombie charger doesnt miss half of the time if he stays to close to the entrance.


i changed already to the old position 
but u need to choose DEMON HUNTER class, if u choose the wizard u will go to the position that u said u dont want :S so put 1 at demonhunter and leave nothing at wizard

----------


## richardptt

> My character just looted a pool and then went by the door and stood there. Also, when the bags are full, the bot will try to pick up items for few seconds and then will log off leaving them on the ground. Is there anyway to make it port+salvage and then go back to pick up the items? I hate the idea of logging off with a legendary on the floor due to bag space. Thanks a lot for your work!


it IS possible i need to add it but i am not going to add it right now because there are still many thing to fix it and also more importants :S

----------


## cero89

Alrighty  :Big Grin:  perhaps salvaging should happen when the bag has 3 spots left instead of being fully loaded. Bur yeah I agree some issues are more important than this (green items salvage mainly  :Big Grin: )

----------


## nommi

Hmmm the script is never checks inventory before each run for some reason, making me salvag every time I enter.

edit: nvm I'm dumb I changed the in game hotkeys

----------


## richardptt

> hmmm the script is never checks inventory before each run for some reason, making me salvag every time i enter.
> 
> Edit: Nvm i'm dumb i changed the in game hotkeys


haahahah oh man ;d!!!

----------


## richardptt

> Alrighty  perhaps salvaging should happen when the bag has 3 spots left instead of being fully loaded. Bur yeah I agree some issues are more important than this (green items salvage mainly )


hmn good idea, i am gonna change the coords so it can sell or salvage items if bags have less than 3 empty spots

----------


## Martin Ravn

Hey Richardptt!
Thanks again for the loooovely bot! Can you add the new version that actually picks up Set Items / Greens to your next reply? Because mine doesnt pick them up, and if i put my own Set Items in the bag it will try and salvage/Sell it! :-O
Thanks man! Btw, doing Witch Doctor runs on T5 with 850k dps without any problems!

----------


## richardptt

> Hey Richardptt!
> Thanks again for the loooovely bot! Can you add the new version that actually picks up Set Items / Greens to your next reply? Because mine doesnt pick them up, and if i put my own Set Items in the bag it will try and salvage/Sell it! :-O
> Thanks man! Btw, doing Witch Doctor runs on T5 with 850k dps without any problems!


martin! pick for me means picking from ground at boss room and at chest room, and put or stashing items is other thing, 
its NOT fixed yet! i am fixing a bug atm wich seems to be okey right now, that is going to be my next step

----------


## richardptt

STREAMING THE BOT  :Big Grin: DD gonna get banned
http://pt.twitch.tv/binbann
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4

download both files

----------


## bradcruz

Richard can't seem to make the sell thing work. And it never actually put any legs on the storage so i just disabled the sell.
I also removed the pick up on yellow and blue items and white because whenever my inven gets full
It just keeps on picking up the item

----------


## incuz

hey richard,
can you mention what has changed when uploading a new version? would make the debugging and helping you alot easier ^^

----------


## Emanuelxxx

Hey Richard very nice work but after all 20-30min i get d/c why?

----------


## richardptt

> Richard can't seem to make the sell thing work. And it never actually put any legs on the storage so i just disabled the sell.
> I also removed the pick up on yellow and blue items and white because whenever my inven gets full
> It just keeps on picking up the item


where did u download ur bot from ?
:/

----------


## Hypnotika89

Richardppt. Start making a new post :-D

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> hey richard,
> can you mention what has changed when uploading a new version? would make the debugging and helping you alot easier ^^


some bugs at blue door when was going to boss's room and also, added Demon hunter fight, and configurable timers for wizard and dhunter

----------


## incuz

so i should try running chest & pool again?

----------


## richardptt

> so i should try running chest & pool again?


do u mean turn it on ?

----------


## incuz

na i mean taking it out for dinner, maybe a movie afterwards.. followed by serious lovemaking...
yea, turning chest & pool on  :Big Grin:

----------


## richardptt

> na i mean taking it out for dinner, maybe a movie afterwards.. followed by serious lovemaking...
> yea, turning chest & pool on


u can turn it on ,already make it faster  :Big Grin:  also

----------


## richardptt

> Hey Richard very nice work but after all 20-30min i get d/c why?


 not sure why do u keep Dc ing ?

----------


## bradcruz

Downloaded the bot on your dropbox. But i was using the original program from kel. And just copied your config and au3 on the original folder

----------


## Hypnotika89

@bradcruz: Download AutoIt v3. Delete everything old. Redownload the 2 files and run it

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## incuz

11 runs with chest & pool on
then..

----------


## richardptt

> 11 runs with chest & pool on
> then..


this happens because it could not find the blue door, as u can see the blue is under ur unit UI where u painted with red at paint, so i need to fix it , by mouse click ,,,,, nvm there is a mouse click abut the coords are wrong i forgot to change them sec

----------


## BE_EZY

for some reason when i use the .exe file it runs but does not recognize resume button. my resolution is set to 1920x1080 both on my computer as well as diablo. Please help me fix!! also i am running in fullscreen windowed.

----------


## richardptt

> for some reason when i use the .exe file it runs but does not recognize resume button. my resolution is set to 1920x1080 both on my computer as well as diablo. Please help me fix!! also i am running in fullscreen windowed.


dont use EXE button

----------


## Hypnotika89

NEW THREAD:
-better overview 
-avoiding confusion

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## bradcruz

How do i disable sell and salvage? I tried removing the numbers but jt still went on doing stuffs

----------


## BE_EZY

> dont use EXE button


i tried .au3 file still doesnt work.

----------


## Hypnotika89

Do you have auto It installed ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## BE_EZY

> Do you have auto It installed ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


yes i have it installed. is there an updated version. i am running the 2.0.4 version

----------


## Hypnotika89

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...manglebot.html (Improved Manglebot)

Try this.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> How do i disable sell and salvage? I tried removing the numbers but jt still went on doing stuffs


U cant, or do 1 or do the other, that what i said bot to do, i will add to not sell or salvage, but too do so u will have to turn off rares and blue items because i will walways have full bags! and not room for sets and brown legs

----------


## bradcruz

Yea i already turned them off. I am just worried that the bot might sell the legs and sets or rather salvage them

----------


## BE_EZY

> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...manglebot.html (Improved Manglebot)
> 
> Try this.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


so i tried it and it runs but the problem is that it will say "found play button" but doesnt go to play button. it veers off to the right side of chat box

----------


## Hypnotika89

Windowed fullscreen on ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## BE_EZY

> Windowed fullscreen on ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


yes windowed fullscreen is on.

----------


## Hypnotika89

1920/1080 resolution ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## BE_EZY

> 1920/1080 resolution ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


yeah its 1920x1080

----------


## Hypnotika89

Then i have no idea whats wrong there.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## BE_EZY

> dont use EXE button


 it runs but doesnt click play button..goes off to the right side of the chat box. what can be the problem here?

----------


## Hypnotika89

It uses pixelsearch, maybe you need to adjust your gamma settings

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> it runs but doesnt click play button..goes off to the right side of the chat box. what can be the problem here?


hmn, its normal to mouse move to right side because i told the bot to do so, but in order to help u, i need u to tell me what says on tool tip
add me skype " kyadwo" portugal
and go here also if u want 
Twitch

----------


## zeebles

Got it started, it resumes fine, once it gets into the game just stuck on "Waiting for Game to Load..." I just sit in town. I followed all instructions.

----------


## richardptt

> Got it started, it resumes fine, once it gets into the game just stuck on "Waiting for Game to Load..." I just sit in town. I followed all instructions.


does it show that on tooltip ? because i dont have that on the bot, when did u download and that's the name of the bot and the file u open ?

----------


## zeebles

When I use the RemakeBot, it says Play button found, Game 1. Just sits in town doing nothing

----------


## Hypnotika89

Did you start it from the main menu ?

It sounds like you started the bot while ingame

----------


## incuz

richard your fix for the chest & pool doesn't work
it mouseclicks me all around the chancellors tomb and eventually i die  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeebles

I start it while on main menu, it clicks the resume button as it should, the game loads. and the tooltip remains the same and i stand still never moving

----------


## richardptt

> richard your fix for the chest & pool doesn't work
> it mouseclicks me all around the chancellors tomb and eventually i die


i am gonna start using number for version, so i can findout if u have same version as me
are u on twitch?

----------


## incuz

i have the version you uploaded 28 mins ago
happened 3 times now, when it uses the shrine and then starts working its way up suddenly he doesn't go up in the direction of the staircase but rears off to the right and goes exploring the chancellors tomb :<

----------


## richardptt

> i have the version you uploaded 28 mins ago
> happened 3 times now, when it uses the shrine and then starts working its way up suddenly he doesn't go up in the direction of the staircase but rears off to the right and goes exploring the chancellors tomb :<


ok, i know how to fix it sec
u will need to download the v1.1 wich is not upload yet

----------


## Duffy201

> i am gonna start using number for version, so i can findout if u have same version as me
> are u on twitch?


Should probably make your own thread " Mangleclaw 2.0" and give credits to the original creator ^^

----------


## Hypnotika89

There already is a new thread 

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...manglebot.html (Improved Manglebot)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## incuz

k richard
testing V1.1 now
ill keep you updated

----------


## Emanuelxxx

Anyone from u have d/c ? I get all 30min d/c . Lost connection to server, why i get it?

----------


## richardptt

> Anyone from u have d/c ? I get all 30min d/c . Lost connection to server, why i get it?


i have been get a long time dc from yesterday and today :S dont know if because of bot or servers are ****ed up, are u at EU servers =?

----------


## Emanuelxxx

Hey yes me at EU server here is the message, sry is in German. 



Mb is about my PC shot down my SSD?

----------


## incuz

nah its just the EU servers being damn unstable atm, that's all
tbh i haven't had a disconnect today as of yet but i had it the last couple of days

btw richard
V1.1 seems to be working just great till now, only thing thats a bit off is that it stashes a few blues and rares from time to time, but it ain't the end of the world

----------


## richardptt

> nah its just the EU servers being damn unstable atm, that's all
> tbh i haven't had a disconnect today as of yet but i had it the last couple of days
> 
> btw richard
> V1.1 seems to be working just great till now, only thing thats a bit off is that it stashes a few blues and rares from time to time, but it ain't the end of the world


1.1 still has a bug
i know why u were exploring the cellar, it was happening when was there a exp pool and it clicked on minimap ::S i fixed
and yh THATS the end of the world when u get the bank full of yellows and blues and no room for legs and sets -.- !

----------


## incuz

fine  :Big Grin:  true story dude, after resuming botting after my last post i had the scenario you described and it took me on another adventure, haha
gonna test V1.2 now and get back to ya

----------


## richardptt

> fine  true story dude, after resuming botting after my last post i had the scenario you described and it took me on another adventure, haha
> gonna test V1.2 now and get back to ya


gonna update to v1.3 in some minuts :S

----------


## incuz

got stuck again at the entrance of the bossroom with V1.2
updating to 1.3

----------


## richardptt

> got stuck again at the entrance of the bossroom with V1.2
> updating to 1.3


UPDATED to 1.3

----------


## incuz

testing 1.3

----------


## Hypnotika89

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...manglebot.html (Improved Manglebot)


*Use this to be sure, that you have the newest Bot. Ask Questions there.*

----------


## richardptt

> UPDATED to 1.3


UPDATED TO 1.4
sry guys small bugs make the bot fail
and thanks alot to all testers  :Big Grin:  appreciate

----------


## incuz

1.4 doesn't check for loot after opening chest
just left a leg lieing around for me just now

----------


## incuz

and it pauses the bot if no chest, pool or shrine is found

----------


## richardptt

> 1.4 doesn't check for loot after opening chest
> just left a leg lieing around for me just now


XDD hahahaah, i will upload 1.5

and it pauses the bot if no chest, pool or shrine is found
yh i reallized that after upload 1.4 and i guess i have fixed

----------


## incuz

"Picking Gold" function after manglemaw just mouseovers my Charportrait on the top left side, then leaves game

----------


## richardptt

> "Picking Gold" function after manglemaw just mouseovers my Charportrait on the top left side, then leaves game


thanks for that info

----------


## RandomTrader

For the people that use the standard bot but wanna get rid of the DC message, i made a tiny script that clicks on "OK" run this together with the bot and you should be fine
Compile this yourself with autoit.
You can close this script in the taskbar or using "END" 



```
#cs ----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 AutoIt Version: 3.3.8.1
 Author:         RandomTrader

 Script Function:
        Click on "ok" if D3 manglemaw bot disconnects

#ce ----------------------------------------------------------------------------

; Script Start - Add your code below here
#RequireAdmin

Global $paused;
Global $start = TimerInit()
Global $state = "Init";

HotKeySet("{END}", "ExitScript")

Init();


While 1
   DCKillerino()
WEnd

Func Init()

EndFunc

Func DCKillerino()
   $found = False
   while NOT $found
          $coord = PixelSearch(1000, 618, 1030, 644, 0x430800, 5)
          If Not @error Then
                 $found = true;
                 Sleep(500)
                 MouseClick("left", 1017, 631, 1, 50)
          Else
                 Sleep(200);
          EndIf;
	   WEnd
	   Sleep(1000)
	EndFunc

Func ExitScript()
    Exit
EndFunc
```

----------


## NephalemBuddy

A little teaser for you guys

----------


## BlackOctober

Nice, looks good

----------


## richardptt

> A little teaser for you guys


awsome  :Big Grin:  looks great

----------


## richardptt

1.6 OUT
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vv88cnxwprzt9jq/qFUwjQkZq4

----------


## incuz

testing 1.6

----------


## incuz

when stashing, stashes 9/10 sources (wizard off-hand), nomatter if blue or yellow
archon positioning was better in previous versions, the bottom position blows for archon

----------


## richardptt

> when stashing, stashes 9/10 sources (wizard off-hand), nomatter if blue or yellow
> archon positioning was better in previous versions, the bottom position blows for archon


yh mine too XD i was laught when i saw my bank XD with alot of off hands xD 
1.6 bugged
need to download 1.7

----------


## incuz

the positioning behind that rock was awesome for archons, with the current build on T6 he pulls me to him, then my archon fires at the door while he attacks me from behind -_-

----------


## Hypnotika89

Do you have $ positionfurther=1

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## incuz

uhm, yes i do - in 1.7

testing now

----------


## richardptt

> Do you have $ positionfurther=1
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


**** it bad write :S

----------


## richardptt

> the positioning behind that rock was awesome for archons, with the current build on T6 he pulls me to him, then my archon fires at the door while he attacks me from behind -_-


u mean u dont use archons at t6?

----------


## richardptt

[2014-04-07 18:16:39] Picked 1/1### Sets ### at Run n3 WOWOWOWOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW
[2014-04-07 18:16:41] Picked 1/4 Magics at Run n3
[2014-04-07 18:16:43] Picked 1/5 Magics at Run n3
[2014-04-07 18:17:01] Joining Game [4]
[2014-04-07 18:18:43] Picked 1/4 Rares at Run nº4
[2014-04-07 18:18:45] Picked 1/6 Magics at Run n4
[2014-04-07 18:18:48] Picked 1/7 Magics at Run n4
...............................................................................
[2014-04-07 18:18:53] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 4
Total Success Repair and sell - 1
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 0
Total Success »»»» Sets »»»» - 1 one set droped
Total Success Rares - 4
Total Success Magics - 7
Total Success Gems - 0
Total error number one - 0
Total error number two - 0
and it stashed the set to bank

----------


## bradcruz

Are there any fix for the wizard source offhand yet?. My storage seems to fill fast by them

----------


## Hypnotika89

Redownload 1.7 at the improved manglebot post

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> Are there any fix for the wizard source offhand yet?. My storage seems to fill fast by them


hahahahahah thats funny XD
not yet
and i dont know if i am fix it today , i so dead :S need to sleep 1 hour or something to get back to work

----------


## bradcruz

> hahahahahah thats funny XD
> not yet
> and i dont know if i am fix it today , i so dead :S need to sleep 1 hour or something to get back to work


Haha yes man. You should take a rest now. You have made a pretty good
Progress so far. Looking forward for future updates cheers.

----------


## Orphen198922

I does not work imagensearch in my windows 8 64bits need guide please

----------


## Hypnotika89

Which bot do you use? No one of the bots use imagesearch.

----------


## Orphen198922

Use the Bot version 1.7, please one mini-guide

----------


## Hypnotika89

Try the troubleshoting advices http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/show....php?p=3016523

----------


## Orphen198922

My problem is Unbenannt.jpg - directupload.net

----------


## Hypnotika89

Im using german now, since this guy isn't really good in english i guess : 
Hast du sämtliche Sachen eingestellt ? Fenstermodus im Vollbilld ? Richtige Auflösung ? Den aktuellen Bot runtergeladen ? Auto It v3 installiert ? 

If this is against the rules of this forum, im sorry. Just tell me and i will delete it or provide a translation.

----------


## Orphen198922

All yes  :Frown:

----------


## Hypnotika89

Mh. Try adjusting your gamma settings/restart game and bot/ make sure you start the bot while in menu.

----------


## Orphen198922

not working

----------


## Elegant996

> not working


So descriptive! I can't imagine what went wrong!

----------


## Hypnotika89

99% computer problems are sitting in front of it :>

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Pathwriter

Ran v1.6 as a Witch Doctor while I did work. Ran for about 2 and a half or 3 hours not sure exactly. Had 0 issues at all, current build runs flawlessly.

Here is my log



```
...............................................................................
[2014-04-07 15:35:50] Exiting...
----------   SUMARY  -------------------

----------     ||   -------------------
----------     ||   -------------------
----------    \  /  -------------------
----------     \/   -------------------
Total Runs - 69
Total Success Repair and sell - 9
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 6
Total Success »»»» Sets »»»» - 6
Total Success Rares - 76
Total Success Magics - 112
Total Success Gems - 14
Total error number one - 0
Total error number two - 0
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

----------


## Hypnotika89

Congrats, nice RNG  :Smile: 

1. 7 is out already btw.
Check the new bot-post

----------


## Emanuelxxx

hi, i test whit mage and use 1.7v. He dont use shrine/pools why?

----------


## Orphen198922

What is the problem?

----------


## Tanvar

Can you maybe, when having salvage checked. Make the bot check all lines for legendarys, stash them and then salvage everything else.
Don't disregard the last 2 lines.
Gems, potions and crafting mats can't be salvaged, so it would be very usefull to just salvage everything!

----------


## richardptt

> Ran v1.6 as a Witch Doctor while I did work. Ran for about 2 and a half or 3 hours not sure exactly. Had 0 issues at all, current build runs flawlessly.
> 
> Here is my log
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...............................................................................
> [2014-04-07 15:35:50] Exiting...
> ...


THE question is PATh writer 
DO YOU HAVE THOSE 6 SETS in BAGS or bank ?

----------


## richardptt

> hi, i test whit mage and use 1.7v. He dont use shrine/pools why?


At config file do you have this " Chestandpoolloot=1 " or "Chestandpoolloot= "
REMEMBER 1 TRue nothing false
then if true it will loot , if false he will not do it 
if u had a 1 on it then the bot is bugged
BUT I WAS TIRED I HAD TO SLEEP i just wake up

----------


## richardptt

> Can you maybe, when having salvage checked. Make the bot check all lines for legendarys, stash them and then salvage everything else.
> Don't disregard the last 2 lines.
> Gems, potions and crafting mats can't be salvaged, so it would be very usefull to just salvage everything!


the stashing thing is not working 100% i have to change the stashing thing config and that part will be borring

----------


## richardptt

> What is the problem?


at evry half second, the bot will search for resume button, if u have a computer slower than mine that will pop up, but if ur pc is really really slow and take 20 seconds to show u resumo from the log in game to resumo then the bot will stop, or it will also stop if u have a diferent resolution

----------


## BlackOctober

> the stashing thing is not working 100% i have to change the stashing thing config and that part will be borring



The only issue with stashing right now is that the bot stores wizard sources that are yellow/blue. You fixed the problem where it was salvaging set items and not stashing them, right?

----------


## richardptt

> The only issue with stashing right now is that the bot stores wizard sources that are yellow/blue. You fixed the problem where it was salvaging set items and not stashing them, right?


tthe first problem with sources and the second problems with sets, are the same problem, and not i havent fixed i guess i am gonna fixed that right now and add more things to the NOTE txt!

----------


## shockcircuit

I am using 1.7 and it does not store sources for me. It will store large set items but not single square set items such as plans, rings, belts, amulets. Large items such as weapon, boots, chest, pants...seems to be ok for me.

----------


## richardptt

> I am using 1.7 and it does not store sources for me. It will store large set items but not single square set items such as plans, rings, belts, amulets. Large items such as weapon, boots, chest, pants...seems to be ok for me.


thats because i only have large items set in my bags and none of smalls one, i earn a ring today i am gonna fix it, well i am current fixing it

----------


## BlackOctober

> thats because i only have large items set in my bags and none of smalls one, i earn a ring today i am gonna fix it, well i am current fixing it


Cool. This issue seems to be the only one preventing people from looting blues/yellows for salvage/sell on their wizards overnight. When I'm around the house or not gone for long I can loot yellows, but overnight I end up with a stash of yellow sources and wasted legendaries

----------


## richardptt

> Cool. This issue seems to be the only one preventing people from looting blues/yellows for salvage/sell on their wizards overnight. When I'm around the house or not gone for long I can loot yellows, but overnight I end up with a stash of yellow sources and wasted legendaries


i found a way to discover wich pixel it picks ur source , and its gonna say a letter, so all u need to do is remove all set and legs from bags and fill up with thoosee off hands, so when i give u the bot to test ( if u can do it for me pfc ) u will need at least 4 off hands to try 2 rares and 2 blues, and then make the bot stash , after that let he kill the boss... u know 1 run and press end , and after that i want to see ur odlruins log file ! and there will be a letter and that letter will mean a color pixel ID! wich i will have to delete so boss wont stash any more off hands  :Big Grin: DDDDDD

----------


## them000

Boss seems to be fixed on EU! i checked him agian and he appeares only first time you reach him. When you resume game the door crashes and no boss appear  :Frown: ((((((((((((

----------


## richardptt

> Boss seems to be fixed on EU! i checked him agian and he appeares only first time you reach him. When you resume game the door crashes and no boss appear ((((((((((((


did u update the game

omg man ,,,,,,,,AFter u killed the boss , u just log out ?
cause if u did, u need AFTER KILLING HIM, enter the door get the check point, and then teleport and log out and then u can resume the game



http://pt.twitch.tv/binbann/ i am still killing him all the time

----------


## them000

> did u update the game
> 
> omg man ,,,,,,,,AFter u killed the boss , u just log out ?
> cause if u did, u need AFTER KILLING HIM, enter the door get the check point, and then teleport and log out and then u can resume the game
> 
> 
> 
> Twitch i am still killing him all the time


No, i didn't update the game. Now i tried one more time: killed him, went through portal, "checkpoint", town portal, logout, resume, portal, portal , standing near door - it brokes, no boss. For me all works great for last 2 days but now something goes wrong

----------


## them000

> No, i didn't update the game. Now i tried one more time: killed him, went through portal, "checkpoint", town portal, logout, resume, portal, portal , standing near door - it brokes, no boss. For me all works great for last 2 days but now something goes wrong


I made a video. Check it please here: Diablo III 2014 04 08 10 41 38 990 - YouTube

*Problem solved. Firewalker boots was the problem. Thanks for help!*

----------


## Hypnotika89

Just start the quest again and run to him. Is not a big deal. Make sure, you got no firewalkers or aoe on.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> No, i didn't update the game. Now i tried one more time: killed him, went through portal, "checkpoint", town portal, logout, resume, portal, portal , standing near door - it brokes, no boss. For me all works great for last 2 days but now something goes wrong


u said the boss dont spawn any more , because they neft it ,,,,,, i want to know it that is because is true or because u are doing something wrong

----------


## Hypnotika89

Hes doing it wrong ... im botting him atm.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> Hes doing it wrong ... im botting him atm.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


firewalkers boots is the problem

----------


## Hypnotika89

READ THE TROUBLESHOTING AREA IN THE NEW POST IF YOU WANT TO AVOID THOSE ERRORS.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Miiiep

Mhm, everything works...but it doesnt loot. Neither gems nor legendarys. checked config, both =1
Some gamma problem? Any idea how to fix it for me?

----------


## Tanvar

I have no idea about how pixelsearch works and stuff, but maybe you can change it so, that when it stashes it looks for the "?" that's displayed on both legendarys and set items, to make it easier to stash everything?

----------


## richardptt

> I have no idea about how pixelsearch works and stuff, but maybe you can change it so, that when it stashes it looks for the "?" that's displayed on both legendarys and set items, to make it easier to stash everything?


already applied that to patch 2.0

----------


## Tanvar

2.0 - Bot doesn't use 4 anymore, Bot buffs when standing at the door and then moves to its position, instead of buffing there. (both as Witch Doctor)

----------


## Hypnotika89

As far as i know Richard didnt changed anything belonging to classes

----------


## Tanvar

Yeah so, we talked on his stream and I'm just an idiot.

----------


## Debordes

I'm using the original bot and I want to know how I can stop it from collecting the exp pool that sometimes spawn in the room before the boss? The bot mouse clicks the bot text (Run #) in the top left corner after it grabs the exp pool, pausing the bot.

Anyone have a solution for this?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Please use the new post for support.


Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## FTHX13

So what are the chances of getting banned for this bot? High, low, medium?

----------


## Tanvar

> So what are the chances of getting banned for this bot? High, low, medium?


Non-existant.

----------


## Hypnotika89

Haven't seen a ban report since 2013...

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## FTHX13

I hope you guys are right. Basically I gave it a shot and now I'm paranoid. Don't think I'll be running it anymore. It did work fine though.

----------


## Tanvar

> I hope you guys are right. Basically I gave it a shot and now I'm paranoid. Don't think I'll be running it anymore. It did work fine though.


Seems like it's your first time? Remember that when I started botting 6 years ago... anxious "Oh my god, I hope I'm not getting banned omfg omfg omfg"
This is pretty much unbannable because it being an auto-it script.
Don't run the bot 500hours at a time and you're good to go.

----------


## FTHX13

> Seems like it's your first time? Remember that when I started botting 6 years ago... anxious "Oh my god, I hope I'm not getting banned omfg omfg omfg"
> This is pretty much unbannable because it being an auto-it script.
> Don't run the bot 500hours at a time and you're good to go.


Thanks for the reassurance. You are correct as well. This is my first time using anything like this since ShowEQ and Macroquest for Everquest.

Looks like I don't have to worry about 500 hours anymore. He no longer drops loot after today's patch.

----------


## Chester320

RIP manglemaw farming. 
2.0.4 patch notes. 
"In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest"

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Thanks for the reassurance. You are correct as well. This is my first time using anything like this since ShowEQ and Macroquest for Everquest.
> 
> Looks like I don't have to worry about 500 hours anymore. He no longer drops loot after today's patch.


Im not sure Blizzard even cares anymore. I mean, the only one you are betraying is urself.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Dyz

> Im not sure Blizzard even cares anymore. I mean, the only one you are betraying is urself.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


I was thinking about this the other day as well. Im sure they may continue to ban the memory injection using bots just to say they "care" about the state of the game, but its alot of work to catch scripts that aren't nearly as efficient (usually)

----------


## wasssaaa

it was good while it lasted, thanks to xcosmos the dude that made the bot for all resolutions, i tried to erase the part of the fight with mangleclaw and just looting the chest and leave the game, is it dangerous? can it be more easily detected by blizz? Ive been wondering if someone can make a script to loot act 5, quest abandoned siege camp.
Theres always
3-4 chests.
5-7 decaying armor
2-3 corpses
2-3 loose stones. 

and theres always 2 or 3 enemys in some short of towers, where u hit the chains and the fall and die. or u can just ignore them. ive been farming blues and whites here, and sometimes ive a gotten a leg or two.

thanks to author of the bot to.

----------


## Torpedoes

> Is it dangerous? can it be more easily detected by blizz?


I'm sure Blizzard doesn't give a crap anymore...

----------


## Hypnotika89

> it was good while it lasted, thanks to xcosmos the dude that made the bot for all resolutions, i tried to erase the part of the fight with mangleclaw and just looting the chest and leave the game, is it dangerous? can it be more easily detected by blizz? Ive been wondering if someone can make a script to loot act 5, quest abandoned siege camp.
> Theres always
> 3-4 chests.
> 5-7 decaying armor
> 2-3 corpses
> 2-3 loose stones. 
> 
> and theres always 2 or 3 enemys in some short of towers, where u hit the chains and the fall and die. or u can just ignore them. ive been farming blues and whites here, and sometimes ive a gotten a leg or two.
> 
> thanks to author of the bot to.


I guess you need to find a stupid man to do this. It's actually a pissload of work.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Koralvin

RIP MANGLEMAW ! Had fun morning iding legs.

Now that we cannot bot him anymore , we need to find something else to bot. I have my idea , I tried to create a script for Razorclaw in Act 4 but im not good at it.

If anyone can script razorclaw i think it can be very good. You spawn at razorclaw but he s harder than manglemaw which could cause problem to low geared ppl.

----------


## Orginateur

Koralvin, I'm already working on razorclaw, just made a new thread about it. enjoy

----------


## Koralvin

> Koralvin, I'm already working on razorclaw, just made a new thread about it. enjoy


Ok thx je vais tester ca plus tard :P

----------


## Mezmorized

I found the new manglemaw... Sssthrass - once you have kulle you just run past Sssthrass and get the checkpoint - then you can manglemaw em... if your lucky u have homing pads - (shoulders that let you port without getting interrupted) its fast and he drops legendary items and crafting mat for Asheras set...so can you edit the bot now =) id appreciate it ! <3

----------


## sed-

whos MangleClaw? or is this another d3 thing like legs lulz.

----------


## bobx360

manglemaw* lol

----------


## babymonkey

manglemaw still works you just have to run behind the gate now first  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## richardptt

> RIP MANGLEMAW ! Had fun morning iding legs.
> 
> Now that we cannot bot him anymore , we need to find something else to bot. I have my idea , I tried to create a script for Razorclaw in Act 4 but im not good at it.
> 
> If anyone can script razorclaw i think it can be very good. You spawn at razorclaw but he s harder than manglemaw which could cause problem to low geared ppl.


i just made a bot yesterday for ssthrass , still in beta, many bugs i did in 2 hour , and i had to go sleep so i could work today :S

----------


## TommyT

Why dont you just use a cracked demonbuddy?

----------


## patrickkc

Does anybody know why my DH still shoots for like 30 seconds after Manglemaw dies? I used to work perfectly before the patch, but now it's shooting for another 30 seconds after it dies.

----------


## Koralvin

> Does anybody know why my DH still shoots for like 30 seconds after Manglemaw dies? I used to work perfectly before the patch, but now it's shooting for another 30 seconds after it dies.


Play with the bosstimer in config.ini , lower it a little bit. you kill him faster than before.

----------


## baab666

How many legendaries are you people getting now after Manglemaw change? A lot less?

----------


## flowie

> How many legendaries are you people getting now after Manglemaw change? A lot less?



Yeahhh a lot lot less...

----------


## travis80392

> manglemaw still works you just have to run behind the gate now first


Did we confirm that running behind the gate is not necessary?

----------


## Elpoulpo

tried without running to the gate and it works just as good.

----------


## Woink

Does this still work?

----------

